# Milan - Udinese: 2 aprile 2019 ore 19. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Si gioca Milan - Udinese, anticipo in programma martedì 2 aprile 2019 alle ore 19 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Udinese in tv?

Diretta tv esclusa su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:30

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Riusciremo a non vincere manco questa?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riusciremo a non vincere manco questa?



Secondo me la pareggiamo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Mi ci gioco casa che la pareggiamo !


----------



## bmb (30 Marzo 2019)

Se non vinciamo martedì, indipendentemente dai risultati di domani, salutiamo definitivamente il quarto posto.


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riusciremo a non vincere manco questa?



Ne siamo capacissimi.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Marzo 2019)

Non vincere martedì è roba da ritiro fino a fine campionato e dimissioni di Cessattuso (spero arrivino stasera)


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non vincere martedì è roba da ritiro fino a fine campionato e dimissioni di Cessattuso (spero arrivino stasera)



Ormai ce lo teniamo per un altro mese e mezzo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2019)

O si vince o possiamo anche dichiarare chiusa la stagione


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

Da questa partita sapremo se la squadra è in caduta libera o no.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da questa partita sapremo se la squadra è in caduta libera o no.



E da quella contro la Lazio in campionato.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ormai ce lo teniamo per un altro mese e mezzo.



Questi son capaci di tenerlo. 

Se arriviamo quarti (lo escludo al 100%) questo rinnova e il forum brinda.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2019)

classica squadra che viene a san siro a sputare sangue pur di prendere punti, mentre con gli altri si scansano. 

se poi magari i nostri fenomeni evitano di regalare gol agli altri è già tanto. 

cmq la squadra mi sembra in picchiata, lo spogliatoio non mi sembra così unito, e gattuso a parole sembra aver già dato l'addio, sfiduciando i giocatori che mentalmente mi sembrano già in vacanza. 

p.s. come al solito partiremo giocando in 9, viste le imprescindibili presenze fisse dell'8 e del 10 (ormai non ho più neanche la forza di nominarli, quei 2 aborti).


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

Tra l’altro la squadra giocherà questa partita sapendo già di perdere con la Juventus. Giusto per rallegrare il morale...


----------



## earl22 (30 Marzo 2019)

mi raccomando susina di nuovo titolare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Questi son capaci di tenerlo.
> 
> Se arriviamo quarti (lo escludo al 100%) questo rinnova e il forum brinda.



Ormai penso che la gran parte degli utenti sul forum vorrebbe levarselo dalle palle, io sono uno dei primi critici di Gattuso, anche vincendo il Milan ha sempre giocato male. 
Ricordo pochissime partite giocate bene del Milan di Gattuso onestamente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Vediamo come la prepara questa qui. Prevedo altri catenacci old style, con baricentro sulla linea di porta di Donnarumma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

la squadra è in caduta libera come previsto.

vincerà penso martedì ma il 4o posto anche con una vittoria è lontano. si perde sicuro con la juve e poi ci sono un po' di trasferte dove vincere è durissima.

la squadra non crede in gattuso questo è palese, il tecnico è praticamente esonerato e parecchi non sono sicuri che avranno più i privilegi che gli dava la capra anche per l'anno prossimo, quindi c'è un gran casino sia tecnico che mentale. baka, biglia, kessie, musacchio, RR, suso, chala, donnarumma tutti titolari che per vari casi sono in forse per l'anno prossimo

guarderò questa partita con distacco. quella da vincere era stasera... altro anno buttato nel cesso.

se non si prende un allenatore vero e 4 titolari non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vediamo come la prepara questa qui. Prevedo altri catenacci old style, con baricentro sulla linea di porta di Donnarumma.



Cosa deve preparare? Non riuscirebbe a preparare una partita neanche avendo un anno a disposizione.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Marzo 2019)

Credo che la partita orrenda di stasera sia figlia del derby perso. Oggettivamente la squadra ha sempre giocato di pancia, mai esprimendo un buon calcio, però stasera male tutto. Con l’udinese devi vincere, sperando che le romane abbiano sempre il solito andamento altalenante di quest’anno. E soprattutto che siano uniti in squadra. Sarebbe il caso di non cestinare un altro anno.


----------



## andreima (31 Marzo 2019)

Mah ragazzi se non vinciamo martedì,e finita e... Manco in Europa andiamo,ci superano tutte..io spacco il televisore


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Marzo 2019)

C'è poco da dire fratelli..Stiamo commettendo gli stessi errori del girone di andata.L'involuzione di questa squadra "si tocca con mano".
Dobbiamo aggrapparci alle altre e sperare nel loro suicidio.Abbiamo poche carte da giocare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2019)

Basta dare un paio di occasioni serie a Piatek e si vince...


----------



## Aron (31 Marzo 2019)

Capiremo due cose da questa partita:

-se c’è ancora qualche possibilità di arrivare quarti (un’altra sconfitta indicherebbe che la squadra stia colando a picco)

-se si intende cambiare modulo e tattica, impostando tutto su Paquetà e Piatek

Non ha più senso aspettare ancora per mettere Paquetà trequartista e porre la squadra al servizio di Piatek. Continuare ancora col 4-3-3 e con la stessa filosofia di gioco vista finora vorrebbe dire che Gattuso non ha nessuna intenzione di modificare qualcosa.


----------



## Zenos (31 Marzo 2019)

Toglierà gli inconcludenti Suso e RR o vuol definitivamente colare a picco con i suoi 4 scagnozzi?


----------



## zlatan (1 Aprile 2019)

C'è poco da togliere. Suso non l'ha tolto nelle scorse partite, figuriamoci se lo fa adesso dopo che se non altro sabato ha dato segnali di ripresa.
Piuttosto voglio vedere se riesce con un pò di coraggio, a cambiare modulo non dico l'1-2 con Paquestà dietro le punte, impossbile, ma il 4-2-3-1 con Paquetà finalmente nel suo ruolo.
Ma la vedo dura....


----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2019)

*Designato Banti per Milan - Udinese. Al VAR, Pasqua.*


----------



## Zenos (1 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Banti per Milan - Udinese. Al VAR, Pasqua.*



Partiamo con uno 0-1...che con Gattuso potrebbe diventare tranquillamente un 0-2 se Piatek non inventa qualcosa.


----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2019)

*Designato Banti per Milan - Udinese. Al VAR, Pasqua.

**Secondo Sky a sinistra potrebbe giocare Laxalt
*


----------



## ispanicojon7 (1 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Banti per Milan - Udinese. Al VAR, Pasqua.*



Banti

Credo sia chiaro a tutti che questa partita e' l'ultimo match point per la cl (credo anche per gattuso ) , anche perche' con la juve sappiamo gia' che fine faremo !


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Banti
> 
> Credo sia chiaro a tutti che questa partita e' l'ultimo match point per la cl (credo anche per gattuso ) , anche perche' con la juve sappiamo gia' che fine faremo !



anche questo è della scuderia agnelli??

oh ma sono tutti suoi? fatemi un elenco dei collusi e dei sani, se c'è qualcuno che ne ha voglia


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Aprile 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da dire fratelli..Stiamo commettendo gli stessi errori del girone di andata.L'involuzione di questa squadra "si tocca con mano".
> Dobbiamo aggrapparci alle altre e sperare nel loro suicidio.Abbiamo poche carte da giocare



All'andata però c'era la scusante dei tanti infortuni e dell'Europa League, ora stiamo facendo schifo anche con la squadra quasi al completo e solo il campionato.
Abbiamo perso le ultime 2 ma stiamo giocando male da 2 mesi.
Mi rode però il fatto che pure gli arbitri ci si mettono.

Se non battiamo l'Udinese per me è finita, anche se pure le nostre avversarie hanno alti e bassi.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche questo è della scuderia agnelli??
> 
> oh ma sono tutti suoi? fatemi un elenco dei collusi e dei sani, se c'è qualcuno che ne ha voglia



Nella migliore delle ipotesi Banti si limiterà ad ammonire i diffidati e magari ce ne espelle uno nel finale, ma ci lascerà fare risultato con l'Udinese.


----------



## varvez (1 Aprile 2019)

Firmerei adesso per un 1-0. Saremo tesi, nervosi, impauriti, codardi. Dobbiamo prenderci la vittoria a tutti i costi e non sarà semplice perché loro verranno a San Siro per fare punti


----------



## Aron (1 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Banti per Milan - Udinese. Al VAR, Pasqua.*



Spero in Paquetra trequartista e in panchina almeno uno tra Calhanoglu e Suso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Aprile 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Saremo tesi, nervosi, impauriti, codardi. Dobbiamo prenderci la vittoria a tutti i costi e non sarà semplice perché loro verranno a San Siro per fare punti



In pratica hai riassunto le partite del Milan dal 2017 ad oggi, tranne rari casi.


----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Banti per Milan - Udinese. Al VAR, Pasqua.
> 
> **Secondo Sky a sinistra potrebbe giocare Laxalt
> *



.


----------



## Sotiris (1 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Banti per Milan - Udinese. Al VAR, Pasqua.*



Ahahahah dopo Orsato pure Banti, bisogna salvare la succursale Udinese.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Banti per Milan - Udinese. Al VAR, Pasqua.
> 
> **Secondo Sky a sinistra potrebbe giocare Laxalt
> *



AHAHAHAH, banti, quello che a Gedda ha usato tutto il suo potere per fare alzare la supercoppa a Ronaldo
Dopo orsato c'è banti, il colmo


----------



## Black (1 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Banti per Milan - Udinese. Al VAR, Pasqua.
> 
> **Secondo Sky a sinistra potrebbe giocare Laxalt
> *



ok, quindi prepariamoci ad altra partita con arbitraggio scandaloso. Non è rigore neanche se sparano a Piatek o se i difensori dell'udinese si mettono a palleggiare in area loro. Giallo al primo fallo nostro, loro decine di falli e solo richiami verbali


----------



## Raryof (1 Aprile 2019)

Abisso che è milanista non ci arbitra mai?
Comunque già da 'ste cose si capisce che giochiamo in un campionato di arbitri juventini e/o romanisti.


----------



## Sotiris (1 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAH, banti, quello che a Gedda ha usato tutto il suo potere per fare alzare la supercoppa a Ronaldo
> Dopo orsato c'è banti, il colmo



Dopo che il tuo dirigente di punta protesta ti mandano Banti, è una provocazione o una presa per il c... o significa che non conti un ***.. o tutte e tre le cose.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ahahahah dopo Orsato pure Banti, bisogna salvare la succursale Udinese.



Semplicemente hanno mandato il sicario prima della Juve. Occhio ai diffidati


----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2019)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky: due soluzioni

4-3-1-2 con Donnarumma - Calabria - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez - Calhanoglu - Kessie - Bakayoko -Paquetà - Piatek - Cutrone.

4-2-3-1 con Donnarumma - Calabria - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez - Kessie - Bakayoko - Suso - Paquetà - Calhanoglu - Piatel*


----------



## Zenos (1 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky: due soluzioni
> 
> 4-3-1-2 con Donnarumma - Calabria - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez - Calhanoglu - Kessie - Bakayoko -Paquetà - Piatek - Cutrone.
> 
> 4-2-3-1 con Donnarumma - Calabria - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez - Kessie - Bakayoko - Suso - Paquetà - Calhanoglu - Piatel*



Ancora sto Rodriguez...comunque Gottuso inizierà con la 2


----------



## Lambro (1 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Abisso che è milanista non ci arbitra mai?
> Comunque già da 'ste cose si capisce che giochiamo in un campionato di arbitri juventini e/o romanisti.



Milan Spal e ne abbiamo avuto abbastanza, direzione pietosa.


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Aprile 2019)

Bakayoko che è diffidato verrà ammonito, né sono certo


----------



## Cataldinho (1 Aprile 2019)

Bella designazione. Come da previsione, all'udinese sarà concesso (come spesso capita ultimamente) di menare le mani come vogliono nella piena impunità, il Milan probabilmente non finirà la gare in 11.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Aprile 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Bakayoko che è diffidato verrà ammonito, né sono certo



Non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky: due soluzioni
> 
> 4-3-1-2 con Donnarumma - Calabria - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez - Calhanoglu - Kessie - Bakayoko -Paquetà - Piatek - Cutrone.
> 
> 4-2-3-1 con Donnarumma - Calabria - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez - Kessie - Bakayoko - Suso - Paquetà - Calhanoglu - Piatek*



.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

*Le formazioni di Milan e Udinese dalla GDS*


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2019)

,


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Udinese dalla GDS*



.


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Udinese dalla GDS*



Mi piace questa formazione, forse con Suso in panca giochiamo in parità numerica per una volta.


----------



## sunburn (2 Aprile 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Bakayoko che è diffidato verrà ammonito, né sono certo


Speriamo. Meglio non averlo contro la Juventus che rischiare di non averlo contro la Lazio.
A Torino manderei la Primavera, visto che ogni volta che giochiamo contro di loro ci squalificano mezza squadra.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (2 Aprile 2019)

già meglio la formazione così.
intanto cominciamo a levare suso che è inutile in questo momento.
io rimango della mia idea, con le squadre piccole bisogna rischiare un po.
io giocherei con un 4-2-3-1
i due di centrocampo kessie e baka
i tre da sinistra a destra chala, paqueta e casti dietro a piatek.
fare pressing alto offensivo, almento un terzino che spinge molto.
almeno con le piccole bisogna dare almeno segnali che abbiamo intenzione di spaccarli. 
ma il cuor di leone che abbiamo in panchina penserà prima a non prenderle anche con l'udinese, penso che stasera, partita decisiva, non giocherà manco con due punte. bhe normale si deve tenere un cambio per spezzare la partita al 75" quando saremo ancora zero a zero.


----------



## Black (2 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Semplicemente hanno mandato il sicario prima della Juve. Occhio ai diffidati



Bakayoko diffidato, verrà ammonito al primo fallo. Scontatissimo


----------



## Devil man (2 Aprile 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mi piace questa formazione, forse con Suso in panca giochiamo in parità numerica per una volta.



Suso sembrava in forma contro la Samp è l'unico che ha inventato qualcosa sabato scorso..


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Suso sembrava in forma contro la Samp è l'unico che ha inventato qualcosa sabato scorso..



Deve tirare 100 volte per segnare 1 goal, palle per gli attaccanti sempre dopo una finta di troppo perdendo il timing dell'azione e senza guardare i movimenti in area...difetti che ha dal primo anno con noi e non accenna a migliorare, aggiungiamo il fatto che per evidenti limiti fisici e ancor di più caratteriali in fase di non possesso è utile come un ragazzo dei pulcini forse è meglio in questo momento della stagione privarsene per dare un pò più dinamismo alla squadra.


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Meglio non averlo contro la Juventus che rischiare di non averlo contro la Lazio.
> A Torino manderei la Primavera, visto che ogni volta che giochiamo contro di loro ci squalificano mezza squadra.



non voglio fare l'ottimista a tutti i costi, ma la juve il mercoledì successivo ha l'ajax fuori casa... con noi non so chi giocherà e con che motivazione. Quindi non andrei là sconfitto in partenza.


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Udinese dalla GDS*



Purtroppo Calhanoglu gioca ugualmente, ma se non altro Suso è in panchina e finalmente Paqueta gioca in un ruolo a lui congeniale.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (2 Aprile 2019)

Vincere. Non c'è altro da dire, un pareggio decreterebbe la morte morale e fisica della squadra.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Udinese dalla GDS*



.


----------



## sunburn (2 Aprile 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> non voglio fare l'ottimista a tutti i costi, ma la juve il mercoledì successivo ha l'ajax fuori casa... con noi non so chi giocherà e con che motivazione. Quindi non andrei là sconfitto in partenza.


Non lo dicevo perché penso che non abbiamo possibilità di fare almeno un punto, ma perché per noi è fondamentale la partita successiva contro la Lazio(che sarà una partita da sei punti) ed è bene preservare i nostri da infortuni e provvedimenti disciplinari, che allo stadium non ci sono mai stati favorevoli.


----------



## sunburn (2 Aprile 2019)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Vincere. Non c'è altro da dire, un pareggio decreterebbe la morte morale e fisica della squadra.


Anche perché l'Udinese nel weekend ha uno scontro diretto fondamentale, quindi, al di là delle dichiarazioni di rito del loro allenatore, non penso che giocheranno alla morte contro di noi.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Anche perché l'Udinese nel weekend ha uno scontro diretto fondamentale, quindi, al di là delle dichiarazioni di rito del loro allenatore, non penso che giocheranno alla morte contro di noi.



Morte o non morte, se vogliamo davvero provare ad andare in CL la Judinese va battuta senza troppi patemi...


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Anche perché l'Udinese nel weekend ha uno scontro diretto fondamentale, quindi, al di là delle dichiarazioni di rito del loro allenatore, non penso che giocheranno alla morte contro di noi.



Contro un Milan in difficoltà sarebbero stupidi a non provarci.
Non bisogna aspettarsi regali, dobbiamo giocare bene e meritare la vittoria.


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Aprile 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> non voglio fare l'ottimista a tutti i costi, ma la juve il mercoledì successivo ha l'ajax fuori casa... con noi non so chi giocherà e con che motivazione. Quindi non andrei là sconfitto in partenza.



La Juventus ci batte anche se giocano i ragazzini in ciabatte, se ce la giochiamo ci pensa il fischietto a mettere le cose a posto. Io non la guardo e mi auguro solo che non ci siano squalifiche.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Udinese dalla GDS*



Esperimento interessante 

Alla fine esce Suso e entra Cutrone.
Vedremo il risultato. 

Col 4312 devi avere un lungo possesso palla è ricercare la superiorità in zona palla, ma è un modulo che da grandi difficoltà sulle scalate laterali perché le mezzali devono coprire molto campo e non si lavora con le catene.
Vedremo. Sono molto curioso. 

Comunque gira e rigira nelle difficoltà si rispolvera sempre il bistrattato Cutrone.


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Udinese dalla GDS*


Gattuso si è bevuto il cervello. Ha passato mesi a dire che odia le due punte quindi vuol dire che è proprio disperato. Pazzesco che siamo ancora quarti con il peggiore allenatore della Serie A in panchina.


----------



## Raryof (2 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Gattuso si è bevuto il cervello. Ha passato mesi a dire che odia le due punte quindi vuol dire che è proprio disperato. Pazzesco che siamo ancora quarti con il peggiore allenatore della Serie A in panchina.



Niente fa già ridere così, rimettiamo tutto sul tavolo però, le due punte come dici tu le ha sempre odiate perché non ci facevano catenacciare nella maniera giusta ora invece le ritira fuori (vediamo però), è una scelta dettata sicuramente dalla disperazione misto incompetenza, tra l'altro in ottica trasferta al catino pare tutto tranne che una soluzione definitiva.
E' in palla TOTALE, sembra uno studente con un mal di pancia terrificante che sta per fare la frittata, ecco, tutto ciò che verrà provato saranno tiepidi scorreggini e difficilmente saranno la soluzione.


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Niente fa già ridere così, rimettiamo tutto sul tavolo però, le due punte come dici tu le ha sempre odiate perché non ci facevano catenacciare nella maniera giusta ora invece le ritira fuori (vediamo però), è una scelta dettata sicuramente dalla disperazione misto incompetenza, tra l'altro in ottica trasferta al catino pare tutto tranne che una soluzione definitiva.
> E' in palla TOTALE, sembra uno studente con un mal di pancia terrificante che sta per fare la frittata, ecco, tutto ciò che verrà provato saranno tiepidi scorreggini e difficilmente saranno la soluzione.



Ma poi sembra che voglia dimostrare qualcosa a qualcuno. E' sempre amareggiato e avvelenato , come fai a lavorare serenamente cosi? Adesso poi è tornato un altro dei suoi feticci : Biglia che a parte la punizione ha fatto ridere come al solito. Mr passaggio all'indietro. Non poteva che essere il preferito di Gattuso che ha le erezioni quando la palla dall'attacco torna a Donnarumma.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Udinese dalla GDS*



Non mi fa impazzire come soluzione.
Ottimo schierare paquetà tra le linee ma le due punte non le vedo benissimo assieme.
Senza palla sarà un 4-4-2 con paquetà costretto a scivolare in fascia come quarto.
Mi sarebbe bastato avere paquetà sotto punta per ottimizzarne la qualità tra le linee e la sua capacità di inserimento in area.


----------



## Raryof (2 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma poi sembra che voglia dimostrare qualcosa a qualcuno. E' sempre amareggiato e avvelenato , come fai a lavorare serenamente cosi? Adesso poi è tornato un altro dei suoi feticci : Biglia che a parte la punizione ha fatto ridere come al solito. Mr passaggio all'indietro. Non poteva che essere il preferito di Gattuso che ha le erezioni quando la palla dall'attacco torna a Donnarumma.




E' da un anno e passa che faccio una crociata contro 'sto asino che si fa consigliare dal secondo, purtroppo non vedo niente di nuovo, faceva le stesse cose l'anno scorso o i primi mesi quando in preda alla disperazione ha tirato fuori le due punte senza capire come metterle in campo.
E' un allenatore mediocre/scarso che fa la cose in maniera scolastica e quindi molto leggibili dal Giampaolo di turno che giustamente lo castiga e glielo fa pure capire nelle interviste.
Biglia non ha mai capito dove metterlo in campo, in teoria lo piazza a ricevere il rasoterra di Donnarumma per fargliela smistare al terzino, tutto lì, poi se vai a vedere gli altri tipo Kessie o simili sono giocatori che in campo non sanno cosa fare e lo vedi che non c'è un sistema di gioco a parte quello della sofferenza e dei cilici sotto le magliette dei giocatori.


----------



## elpacoderoma (2 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la squadra è in caduta libera come previsto.
> 
> vincerà penso martedì ma il 4o posto anche con una vittoria è lontano. si perde sicuro con la juve e poi ci sono un po' di trasferte dove vincere è durissima.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## elpacoderoma (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Udinese dalla GDS*



Con questo modulo i terzini devono essere Conti e Laxalt


----------



## shevchampions (2 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Gattuso si è bevuto il cervello. Ha passato mesi a dire che odia le due punte quindi vuol dire che è proprio disperato. Pazzesco che siamo ancora quarti con il peggiore allenatore della Serie A in panchina.



Non è vero, ha passato mesi a dire che non gli piace il 442 per l'assenza delle mezzali, dei loro inserimenti e quindi della capacità offensiva della squadra. 



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi fa impazzire come soluzione.
> Ottimo schierare paquetà tra le linee ma le due punte non le vedo benissimo assieme.
> Senza palla sarà un 4-4-2 con paquetà costretto a scivolare in fascia come quarto.
> Mi sarebbe bastato avere paquetà sotto punta per ottimizzarne la qualità tra le linee e la sua capacità di inserimento in area.



Senz'altro sarà un 442 in fase difensiva. Magari, però, come già abbiamo visto, potrebbe scalare Cutrone a sinistra, in un 4411 con Paquetà pronto a riorganizzare l'azione tra le linee e Cutrone a riaccentrarsi nella zona di campo più libera. Oppure sarà Calhanoglu ad allargarsi in un ruolo ricoperto più volte con Paquetà più centrale. O che sia, offensivamente, un 4-2-fantasia, con Paquetà e Calhanoglu a svariare intorno ai due attaccanti? Fatto sta che siamo tutti curiosi, e che il cambio vero è Suso per Patrick, cioè tecnica per finalizzazione e _verve_. Vedremo


----------



## Lucocco 2 (2 Aprile 2019)

Se mette le due punte, non va bene.
Se fa il 4-3-3 non va bene, perché le ali fanno schifo.
Se fa il 4-2-3-1 non va bene, perché Piatek é troppo solo.

Cosa dovrebbe fare???
Se usa lo stesso modulo non va bene perché la squadra sta giocando male, ma se cambia non va bene lo stesso perché dimostra di essere in confusione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Udinese dalla GDS*



Non so se funzioneranno le due punte, ma Suso in panchina è una bellissima notizia. Vediamo Paquetà, non ha niente a che vedere con Kakà ma sicuramente può fare qualcosina di meglio in quella posizione rispetto a dove lo hanno messo fino ad ora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2019)

*La formazione secondo Sky:

Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt; Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Paquetà; Cutrone, Piatek.*


----------



## Moffus98 (2 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La formazione secondo Sky:
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt; Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Paquetà; Cutrone, Piatek.*


----------



## ignaxio (2 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Se mette le due punte, non va bene.
> Se fa il 4-3-3 non va bene, perché le ali fanno schifo.
> Se fa il 4-2-3-1 non va bene, perché Piatek é troppo solo.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## ignaxio (2 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La formazione secondo Sky:
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt; Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Paquetà; Cutrone, Piatek.*



senza le ali servono 2 terzini di spinta. saremo in modalità offensiva ovviamente, sbilanciandoci.


----------



## Didaco (2 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La formazione secondo Sky:
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt; Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Paquetà; Cutrone, Piatek.*



Sta palesemente cercando di risparmiare gente per la partita di sabato. Certo è che l'assenza di Kessie non si spiega.


----------



## koti (2 Aprile 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Sta palesemente cercando di risparmiare gente per la partita di sabato. Certo è che l'assenza di Kessie non si spiega.



La partita da vincere sarebbe oggi, allo stadium in ogni caso serve un miracolo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Se mette le due punte, non va bene.
> Se fa il 4-3-3 non va bene, perché le ali fanno schifo.
> Se fa il 4-2-3-1 non va bene, perché Piatek é troppo solo.
> 
> ...


se dopo cinque vittorie di fila era un somaro ora è un ragazzino che fa le scoregge... amen.


----------



## Raryof (2 Aprile 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Sta palesemente cercando di risparmiare gente per la partita di sabato. Certo è che l'assenza di Kessie non si spiega.



Alla fine della fiera potrebbe pure essere una prova generale per la partita al catino, due partite di fila fanno una prova, la terza col ritorno dello scocciato potrebbe essere quanto meno tosta da mettere giù con tutti i dubbi che ne derivano.
Per me si stanno provando le due punte perché non si ha nulla da perdere, se vinci Kessie non torna, se perdi o pareggi è game ovah signori.
Quindi sì, la partita che conta è oggi e Kessie si spera possa aizzarsi con chi vuole lui senza doverlo fare per forza in campo o appena uscito.


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Aprile 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Sta palesemente cercando di risparmiare gente per la partita di sabato. Certo è che l'assenza di Kessie non si spiega.



sky in questo momento kessie lo mette in campo.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La formazione secondo Sky:
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt; Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Paquetà; Cutrone, Piatek.*



.


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La formazione secondo Sky:
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt; Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Paquetà; Cutrone, Piatek.*



Troppi esperimenti in una singola volta.
Mi sembra proprio che siamo passati al "proviamole tutte".

Secondo me sarebbe bastato passare al 4-4-2 per togliersi un po' di impicci.

Donnarumma
Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Castillejo Bakayoko Paquetà/Biglia Laxalt
Piatek Cutrone/Paqueta 


Oppure il 4-2-3-1

Donnarumma
Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Biglia Bakayoko
Castillejo Paquetà Laxalt
Piatek


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Troppi esperimenti in una singola volta.
> Mi sembra proprio che siamo passati al "proviamole tutte".
> 
> Secondo me sarebbe bastato passare al 4-4-2 per togliersi un po' di impicci.
> ...



non sarà quella la formazione
al momento ho guardato sia sky che mediaset che gazzetta....

tutti danno kessie , calabria e rr


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2019)

LOL ma che vuole fare Gattuso ? Iper offensivo.


----------



## varvez (2 Aprile 2019)

Si fa pretattica, meglio non fare sapere al temibile Tudor il nostro 11 iniziale


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

Sarà un'altra agonia.


----------



## Moffus98 (2 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> LOL ma che vuole fare Gattuso ? Iper offensivo.



Ormai sta delirando.


----------



## Moffus98 (2 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La formazione secondo Sky:
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt; Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Paquetà; Cutrone, Piatek.*



Per me è un 3-4-1-2 con i tre centrali Abate Musacchio e Romagnoli, poi in mezzo Biglia/Baka con esterni Laxalt e Calhanoglu e Paquetà dietro Piatek e Cutrone.


----------



## Raryof (2 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> LOL ma che vuole fare Gattuso ? Iper offensivo.



E' impazzito, si parla di 154

Romagnoli
Conti Bakayoko Biglia Calhanoglu Laxalt
Borini Cutrone Piatek Castillejo

Ps: questo modulo va contro il suo credo, dimostra balls, rinnovo dopo la partita.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

*UFFICIALI:

Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt, Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Paquetà, Piatek, Cutrone

Udinese: Musso; Samir, Opoku, De Maio, Zeegelaar; Fofanà, Behrami, Ter Avest; Pussetto, Lasagna, De Paul*


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt, Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Paquetà, Piatek, Cutrone
> 
> Udinese: Musso; Samir, Opoku, De Maio, Zeegelaar; Fofanà, Behrami, Ter Avest; Pussetto, Lasagna, De Paul*



.


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt, Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Paquetà, Piatek, Cutrone
> 
> Udinese: Musso; Samir, Opoku, De Maio, Zeegelaar; Fofanà, Behrami, Ter Avest; Pussetto, Lasagna, De Paul*



Samir Opoku De Maio Zeegelar... ragazzi se non riusciamo a segnare a questa difesa c'è da mettersi a piangere.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt, Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Paquetà, Piatek, Cutrone
> 
> Udinese: Musso; Samir, Opoku, De Maio, Zeegelaar; Fofanà, Behrami, Ter Avest; Pussetto, Lasagna, De Paul*



Confermato il 4312 dunque. Sono molto curioso. Stiamo a vedere.

L'Udinese mi pare in formazione molto rimaneggiata ma i tre davanti possono dare rogne se non gestiamo bene gli spazi.

Conti cosa ha?


----------



## Raryof (2 Aprile 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Samir Opoku De Maio Zeegelar... ragazzi se non riusciamo a segnare a questa difesa c'è da mettersi a piangere.



Tra l'altro questi non pressano nemmeno il portatore di palla con gli attaccanti, li ricordo così, non so se fosse Nicola o lo fanno ancora ma in trasferta sono lo scandalo calcistico più puro.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2019)

se non vinciamo manco in casa contro l'udinese allora possiamo chiudere forum stadio e Milanello compreso...


----------



## Sotiris (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI:
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt, Bakayoko, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Paquetà, Piatek, Cutrone
> 
> Udinese: Musso; Samir, Opoku, De Maio, Zeegelaar; Fofanà, Behrami, Ter Avest; Pussetto, Lasagna, De Paul*



Il miglior giocatore friulano è Luca Banti di Livorno, già tre volte ha affrontato il Milan con la maglia dell'Udinese ottenendo due vittorie e un pareggio. Inoltre da quattro anni quando gioca lui il Milan n non vince.


----------



## varvez (2 Aprile 2019)

Che palle con sta solfa degli arbitri ragazzi, eddai su


----------



## Sotiris (2 Aprile 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Che palle con sta solfa degli arbitri ragazzi, eddai su



Contro il nuovo Siena di Banti il tema arbitraggio è doveroso. Gli arbitri possono cambiare le partite. Significa che li pagano per...? Non credo. Leggo Gavillucci su Corriere dello Sport e penso più a timore, accondiscendenza, connivenza.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2019)

viste le ultime 2 partite oggi per evitare traumi la inizierò a guardare dal 3 minuto in la….


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> viste le ultime 2 partite oggi per evitare traumi la inizierò a guardare dal 3 minuto in la….


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo di farcela oggi.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

Comunque vedendo la formazione ho cattive sensazioni...

Abate e Laxalt... Bakayoko e Calhanoglu mezzali... boh, vedremo


----------



## mil77 (2 Aprile 2019)

Vediamo di non fare stupidate. Se si vince oggi si mette pressione agli altri


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il miglior giocatore friulano è Luca Banti di Livorno, già tre volte ha affrontato il Milan con la maglia dell'Udinese ottenendo due vittorie e un pareggio. *Inoltre da quattro anni quando gioca lui il Milan n non vince.*


Sul serio?


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il miglior giocatore friulano è Luca Banti di Livorno, già tre volte ha affrontato il Milan con la maglia dell'Udinese ottenendo due vittorie e un pareggio. Inoltre da quattro anni quando gioca lui il Milan n non vince.



fenomeno vero.

comunque l'eventuale non vittoria di oggi mi farà incavolare meno del solito dato lo scempio che sta scendendo in campo.

vada come vada


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Se non vinciamo manco questa chiudiamo baracca e burattini. Questa è da vincere con almeno un paio di gol di scarto.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

Cutrone pigliala sta palla però


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

La stessa Udinese spenta che ha affrontato i gobbi...Si si


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

donnarumma...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

è talmente scarso coi piedi che se fa una giocata appena diversa si fa male


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

Cacanoglu lmao... Come cristo fa a farlo giocare tutte le partite? Questo è in una pura malafede. L'udinese sta dominando tra l'altro , non che non me lo aspettassi.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

La balistica....


----------



## R41D3N (2 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La stessa Udinese spenta che ha affrontato i gobbi...Si si


Tale e quale proprio. Mettiamoci pure che di fronte si trova una squadra senza uno straccio di gioco e senza mezza certezza...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Una triangolazione neanche a pagarla !!!


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso ha rovinato pure Cutrone. Pazzesco.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

maldini per niente convinto in tribuna ...


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

A calci lo prenderei sto turco


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

Laxalt è una pippa clamorosa


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Che noia


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

L'Udinese è una squadra di scappati da casa...se non vinciamo questa meritiamo di uscire anche dalla zona EL


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2019)

Partita oscena.


----------



## 6milan (2 Aprile 2019)

Paquetà che oggi é libero da compiti difensivi lo vedo molto più fluido, finalmente gioca dove merita


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

Paquetà


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

I lanci balistici


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia che palla col contagiri che ha messo dentro per Cutrone...


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma il turco sta giocando?


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Che schifo


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

Sembra che Paquetà messo più avanti abbia un suo perché, vero Gattuso?


----------



## Mika (2 Aprile 2019)

Posso scrivere senza essere blasfemo che Paquetà poteva starci anche nel Milan di Sheva e Kakà?


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

ma l'udinese è in serie A??


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

Paquetà nettamente superiore ai suoi compagni. Pazzesco riesca a giocare cosi nonostante l'Analfebeta in panchina.


----------



## 6milan (2 Aprile 2019)

I commentatori hanno detto che gattuso é poco soddisfatto? Forse perché in 30 min non abbiamo fatto nessun retropassaggio al portiere e ora c'è pure reina che é bravo di piedi? Mah, tutte queste azioni di attacco non le ho viste nelle ultime due partite


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Sembra che Paquetà messo più avanti abbia un suo perché, vero Gattuso?



Concordo, comunque anche Cutrone, nell'occasione aveva compiuto un bel gesto girandosi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo giocatori troppo impauriti, ogni palla alta o minimamente rischiosa da controllare la scaraventano in avanti o fuori dal campo. Cosi facciamo il gioco del Udinese che non ha neanche bisogno di recuperare palloni.

Stanno perdendo tempo come cani gia nel primo tempo...ogni palla uscita dal campo per loro é un regalo.


Chalanoglu é il primo che deve partire insieme a Suso. Mai visto un 10 talmente macchinoso e privo di classe. Non ha alcuna qualita se non forse il famoso "impegno". 

Biglia a questa squadra non da nulla a mio avviso.

Paqueta molto meglio da 10


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

arbitro già ridicolo


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Comunque nel dubbio a noi non fischiano mai nulla


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Facciamo il solletico davanti


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Quando arriva l'ammonizione al diffidato Bakayoko?nel 1 o 2 tempo?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque nel dubbio a noi non fischiano mai nulla



Lascia perdere gli arbitri. Se non siamo capaci di segnare all’Udinese la CL non la meritiamo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> arbitro già ridicolo





Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque nel dubbio a noi non fischiano mai nulla



Parliamo di Luca Banti, un vero sicario anti-Milan


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Le solite punizioni senza senso del turco. Il mago della balistica...


----------



## malos (2 Aprile 2019)

Le doti balistiche del turco....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Quanto é inutile la turca


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere gli arbitri. Se non siamo capaci di segnare all’Udinese la CL non la meritiamo.



Questo l'ho già scritto nel mio primo intervento. Resta comunque il DATO arbitrale: nel dubbio non fischiano mai rossonero. Come prima quando Behrami ha incaprettato Calhanoglu e nemmeno un fischio. Qui De Paul invece scivola come Suso e va a martello sul piede di Piatek...ma niente giallo alla Orsato


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Pure Paquetà rotto?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Nel secondo tempo: Fuori Biglia, Bakayoko 6 e dentro Castillejo


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

No dai, se si è fatto male Paquetà...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

finita. ci vediamo ad agosto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pure Paquetà rotto?



Visto il movimento del piede....credo proprio di si. Legamenti stirati direi


----------



## malos (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pure Paquetà rotto?



L'unico decente del mazzo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco come siamo capaci di buttare una stagione in 3 partite


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

Ci vorrebbe mark lenders nel Milan, in questo modo per fare gol basta fare il tiro della tigre dalla propria metà campo e tutto risolto. Chissà ne frega del gioco e altro, tiro della tigre e via


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Killer Behrami colpisce ancora...ovviamente nessun dubbio per l'arbitro


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

Il migliore che avevamo... mamma mia


----------



## andreima (2 Aprile 2019)

Distorsione addio..


----------



## 7vinte (2 Aprile 2019)

Che ******** Behrami


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Aprile 2019)

Che sfiga raga


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

Fuori Paquetà. Sempre tutto bene, eh?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Comunque Biglia é inutile quanto la turca


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma quando giochi contro questa m... di Behrami...


----------



## varvez (2 Aprile 2019)

Che incubo anche quest'anno, finirà prima o poi?


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Va bene dai è andata....


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> L'unico decente del mazzo.



l'unico decente lo hanno azzoppato, mica scemi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Aprile 2019)

Il migliore con disctacco. Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## 6milan (2 Aprile 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ma quando giochi contro questa m... di Behrami...



Proprio con noi doveva tornare a giocare


----------



## chicagousait (2 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo bruciato già due sostituzioni a neanche 40 minuti del primo tempo. Bene così


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Aprile 2019)

che sfortuna proprio il migliore in campo


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pazzesco come siamo capaci di buttare una stagione in 3 partite



la stagione alla luce dei fatti l'hanno buttata ad ottobre. non esonerandolo


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

maledetti !!!


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

Il centrocampo non ha tenuto una sola palla sul primo controllo: Biglia, Bakayoko e Calhanoglu se la allungano sempre, sempre.


----------



## andreima (2 Aprile 2019)

Cazzzzzoooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Biglia e la turca...altro errore


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

*Goooooooooollllll

Piatek!*


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2019)

Finalmente.


----------



## andreima (2 Aprile 2019)

G oooooooollllllllllll


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Basta dargli qualche pallone...


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

E dai! Piatek!


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

Goooooool


----------



## Casnop (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Goooooooooollllll
> 
> Piatek!*


Solita iena.


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

goooooooooooooooooollll

PIATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKK


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Bravo anche Cutrone.


----------



## andreima (2 Aprile 2019)

Casti Casti ha dato grinta


----------



## Lo Gnu (2 Aprile 2019)

Bravissimo Cutrone


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

*pum pum pum pum!!!!*

2 tiri in 45 minuti, 1 gol. non bene comunue


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Aprile 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Proprio con noi doveva tornare a giocare



L'avevo dimenticato sto pezzo di m. Gooool!! Fratello. E vaiiii!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Bel cross di Cutrone, Piatek il solito


----------



## andreima (2 Aprile 2019)

Cutrone e forte


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo caccino l' Analfebeta anche se per miracolo arriviamo quarti.


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bravo anche Cutrone.



Esatto, gran controllo e cross. Bravo Cutrone!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Comunque da sottolineare: Buona prestazione di Abate, quasi non ci credo nemmeno


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Aprile 2019)

Esatto. Sono contentissimo per lui. Speriamo che adesso segna.


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

"_Visto? E' uscito Paquetà e abbiamo segnato. Questo ragazzo è acerbo e dannoso!111!1!"_


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo un campione assurdo in attacco 

Basta dargli la palla e risolviamo tutto


----------



## 7vinte (2 Aprile 2019)

Grande Bum Bum Bum!!


----------



## andreima (2 Aprile 2019)

I l primo tempo grazie al gol meritato ha un senso piacevole che fa dimenticare i due infortuni che potevano essere mentalmente deleteri per la squadra..rientrano domenica prossima tutte e due questa la saltano


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2019)

Aleeeee Piatek aleeeee pum pum pum pum


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2019)

Facciamo pena, ma noto un'interessante intesa in attacco tra Cutrone (che da titolare rende molto meglio) e Piatek. Devono giocare insieme, punto.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Aprile 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Facciamo pena, ma noto un'interessante intesa in attacco tra Cutrone (che da titolare rende molto meglio) e Piatek. Devono giocare insieme, punto.



Oggi non stiamo facendo poi così pensa dai


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Aprile 2019)

i pezzenti continueranno ancora a perdere tempo ?
pff mi tocca vedere che lo fanno persino nel primo tempo

non sono venuti in gita 
ma a perder del tempo LOL


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo che ora non si mettano tutti dietro ad aspettare l'udinese, ma si cerchi il secondo gol


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2019)

Nel complesso i due davanti funzionano. Peccato per Paquetà


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi non stiamo facendo poi così pensa dai


Per me dobbiamo ringraziare Cutrone che è in giornata, ma soprattutto Piatek. Sul piano del gioco purtroppo siamo sempre mediocri e poi l'avversario è quello che è.


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Facciamo pena, ma noto un'interessante intesa in attacco tra Cutrone (che da titolare rende molto meglio) e Piatek. Devono giocare insieme, punto.



Concordo da qui a fine stagione dobbiamo trovare imprevedibilità davanti con due punte costantemente a rompere i maroni. Spero nulla di grave per Paquetà, ma il movimento del piede non è bello per nulla, qui si rischiano 30/40 giorni di stop e stagione virtualmente chiusa, se va male


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

Meno male che c'è il cacciatore di taglie. Per il resto facciamo vomitare, as usual. Le facce di Maldini e Leo dicono tutto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Castillejo é entrato molto bene, spirito giusto. Indipendentemente dal modulo, il titolare al momente dovrebbe essere lui (specialmente a destra) al posto di Suso o la turca.

Altra grande prova di Bakayoko. Laxalt non mi lascia mai tranquillo ma ogni tanto va vedere sprazzi del giocatore visto a Genoa. Buono anche Abate. Piatek e Cutrone spesso invisibili ma poi micidiali, bravo specialmente CUtrone anche sulla girata su assist di Paqueta.


Malino Musacchio, Biglia e Calhanoglu. Insomma, due giocatori che dovrebbero dare qualita a centrocampo e al azione mancano al appello


----------



## Lambro (2 Aprile 2019)

Bè a me non sembra siamo andati proprio malissimo, neanche bene bene eh sia chiaro, ma qualcosina si è visto.
Però Paqueta' l'abbiam perso almeno per 2 settimane, Gigio vediamo per quanto.
Biglia non mi è mai piaciuto e mai mi piacerà, troppo poco forte fisicamente per giocare in quel ruolo.
Il turco è inutile.


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Aprile 2019)

L'Udinese è una delle squadre più scarse del sistema solare, DePaul e Pussetto gli unici decenti, gli altri una banda di mediocri.
Vittoria da non mettere in discussione. Raddoppiare subito nel secondo tempo, please.


----------



## R41D3N (2 Aprile 2019)

Biglia si è visto davvero poco, forse ha compiti tattici particolari


----------



## arcanum (2 Aprile 2019)

Cutrone migliore in campo.

Ha difeso bene, ha quasi fatto gol e ha fatto un assist al bacio.


----------



## IlMusagete (2 Aprile 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Facciamo pena, ma noto un'interessante intesa in attacco tra Cutrone (*che da titolare rende molto meglio*) e Piatek. Devono giocare insieme, punto.



Ma come, quindi mi stai dicendo che Cutrone non è un bidone quando parte dall'inizio?? e ora chi lo sente l'80% del forum..


----------



## varvez (2 Aprile 2019)

Siamo terzi (al momento) nonostante Gattuso. Bene così, -8 e 1/2 alla fine della sua avventura sulla nostra panchina


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

15 mesi per non vedere una triangolazione. Da cacciare a calci a fine stagione


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Siamo terzi (al momento) nonostante Gattuso. Bene così, -8 e 1/2 alla fine della sua avventura sulla nostra panchina



Se ci penso è pazzesco che siamo quarti con questo pseudo tirocinante in panchina.


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2019)

Bisogna fare una scelta: o Biglia o Bakayoko, a meno che non si passi al 4-4-2 o al 4-2-3-1


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Aprile 2019)

adesso non dobbiamo prendere gol in contropiede 
direi che le fesserie le abbiamo fatte abbastanza..
ovviamente si gioca x farne un altro 
ma niente praterie no sense 
grazie


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

Calhanoglu deve smetterla di farmi bestemmiare così.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Aprile 2019)

Per me abbiamo fatto schifo. Formazione con troppi orrori come al solito. Fai 4-3-1-2 coi peggiori terzini che non spingono.
Baka mezzala è sprecato... peccato per paqueta.
Il puparillo mbuttunato di donnarumma stava facendo un altra frittata. Ci aggrappiamo alla voglia di piatek e cutrone.
Da difensore di gattuso dico: è uno scempio non ha trasmesso nè grinta nè schemi alla squadra....


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Aprile 2019)

Metà centrocampo è in mano a Bakayoko, finendo per sbagliare troppo. Laxalt ben concentrato e dinamico che in confronto a Rodriguez sembra Marcelo.
Male Biglia, deve ancora prendere il ritmo partita è ancora troppo lento. 

Non so voi ma Reina mi da più sicurezze rispetto a Donnarumma.


----------



## Victorss (2 Aprile 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Concordo da qui a fine stagione dobbiamo trovare imprevedibilità davanti con due punte costantemente a rompere i maroni. Spero nulla di grave per Paquetà, ma il movimento del piede non è bello per nulla, qui si rischiano 30/40 giorni di stop e stagione virtualmente chiusa, se va male



Bisogna vedere cosa ha combinato a quella caviglia. Io che non sono un professionista quest' anno ho fatto una distorsione così e la settimana dopo ero in campo per 60 minuti. Se non ha combinato robe strane fasciatura o tutore e si gioca..


----------



## IlMusagete (2 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> i pezzenti continueranno ancora a perdere tempo ?
> pff mi tocca vedere che lo fanno persino nel primo tempo
> 
> non sono venuti in gita
> ma a perder del tempo LOL



Imbarazzanti, dal primo minuto a perder tempo, Pussetto in prognosi riservata dopo una pallonata, Opoku dopo il liscio in anticipo di testa si accascia a terra a peso morto, nel frattempo menano come fabbri in ogni santa partita contro di noi e non vedono mezzo cartellino (io non dimentico quel maiale di De Paul su De Sciglio qualche anno fa che poi fa il 2-1 in 10).

Gli auguro la B a vita a sti miserabili.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Aprile 2019)

Un allenatore che fa giocare questo chalanoglu in ogni zona del campo non merita di allenare neanche in B


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Ma come, quindi mi stai dicendo che Cutrone non è un bidone quando parte dall'inizio?? e ora chi lo sente l'80% del forum..


Personalmente io non l'ho mai attaccato ed ho sempre pensato che, vista anche l'età, il calo di rendimento sia stato soprattutto psicologico in quanto si sentiva oscurato da Piatek. Infatti, ora che gioca titolare sta facendo bene.


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere cosa ha combinato a quella caviglia. Io che non sono un professionista quest' anno ho fatto una distorsione così e la settimana dopo ero in campo per 60 minuti. Se non ha combinato robe strane fasciatura o tutore e si gioca..



Io lo spero davvero...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma come si sta bene quando non gioca Susina


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2019)

Cmq la turca è una pippa a livelli intergalattici


----------



## Tobi (2 Aprile 2019)

ragazzi una domanda: ma quanto è scarso calhanoglu da 1 a 1000?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma come si sta bene quando non gioca Susina



Senza chala quando ?


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ragazzi una domanda: ma quanto è scarso calhanoglu da 1 a 1000?



"over nine thousand" (cit.)


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma come si sta bene quando non gioca Susina



Pensa come si starebbe se andasse fuori anche inutinoglu


----------



## R41D3N (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma che fallo è?


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2019)

attenzione a Banti


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

banti vuole il pareggio !!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma Banti come fa ad esercitare ancora il mestiere di arbitro?


----------



## R41D3N (2 Aprile 2019)

Niente, ci fischiano contro qualsiasi contatto


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Chi abbiamo come diffidato? Solo Baka?


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

Bisogna fare il secondo...


----------



## R41D3N (2 Aprile 2019)

Anche Rodriguez diffidato (mi sembra)


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma Behrami ha l'immunità diplomatica perchè è straniero?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Spero che Behrami tornando a casa trovi la moglie con Okaka


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Behrami sarebbe da giallo già solo per taglio e colore dei capelli


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Imbarazzanti, dal primo minuto a perder tempo, Pussetto in prognosi riservata dopo una pallonata, Opoku dopo il liscio in anticipo di testa si accascia a terra a peso morto, nel frattempo menano come fabbri in ogni santa partita contro di noi e non vedono mezzo cartellino (*io non dimentico quel maiale di De Paul su De Sciglio qualche anno fa che poi fa il 2-1 in 10*).
> 
> Gli auguro la B a vita a sti miserabili.



Neanche io l'ho mai dimenticato. Ogni domenica gli auguro il crociato a questo animale.


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

Abate a destra non indovina uno stop nè un passaggio, è impressionante.


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Calha e Biglia stanno letteralmente camminando...Castillejo assente


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

Ottimo...


----------



## malos (2 Aprile 2019)

Non è possibile.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Che scandalo. Che scandalo.

Ma come si fa a prendere sti gol?

Lasagna santo Dio...


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Aprile 2019)

Non ci posso credere! NO!


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Assurdo, non ci sono parole.


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

E bravi cogloni!


----------



## R41D3N (2 Aprile 2019)

Non è possibile *****!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

Bravi bravi


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

No vabbe....


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

Anche l'udinese riesce a fare un contropiede meglio di noi


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Sti cessi tutti contro di noi si esaltano. Incredibile.


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Adesso che si inventa il mago?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Ecco, per questo motivo normalmente hai un centrocampista davanti al area di rigore. Disastro. Disastro totale


----------



## kipstar (2 Aprile 2019)

noi un contropiede del genere non lo sappiamo fare.....


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Bravi tutti....ma andate a farvi ....


----------



## chicagousait (2 Aprile 2019)

Ah si fa così il contropiede?


----------



## LukeLike (2 Aprile 2019)

Un contropiede così non l'ho mai visto fare al Milan quest'anno...


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Boh contropiede sul nostro corner, Lasagna, ci ha fatto gol Lasagna...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Calha e Biglia stanno letteralmente camminando...Castillejo assente



Biglia é in condizioni pietose. Troppo lento per essere utile


----------



## varvez (2 Aprile 2019)

L'incapacità fatta allenatore. Su Marte, stasera, grazie.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

contropiede in casa dall'udinese che siamo sopra. ok tanto si sa che non capisce niente.meglio così


----------



## Anguus (2 Aprile 2019)

ma cosa ***** si è mangiato piatek a porta vuota cristodio


----------



## kYMERA (2 Aprile 2019)

Che vergogna. Ma come si fa a prendere gol da un calcio d’angolo a proprio favore. Ma dai


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

Musacchio è lento lento.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Aprile 2019)

è finita dai. Altro che Champions League. Non siamo capaci di battere sta squadraccia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

Eccheccambio!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma che cambio del cavolo fa????


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che scandalo. Che scandalo.
> 
> Ma come si fa a prendere sti gol?
> 
> Lasagna santo Dio...



Sti gol si prendono perché inveced i cercare di vincere la gara 2 o 3 a 0 contro dei cessi...stiamo lì a giochicchiare.
TANTI TANTI GIOCATORI NON HANNO PERSONALITA' VINCENTE...IL NOSTRO MISTER L'HA ATTACCATA INSIEME ALLE SCARPE QUANDO HA SMESSO DI GIOCARE...

VERGOGNOSI


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

Dai Leo, è ora di scendere campo. Allenatore pro tempore.


----------



## Lo Gnu (2 Aprile 2019)

Inconcepibile. Come pensiamo di meritarci la champions?


----------



## 6milan (2 Aprile 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che vergogna. Ma come si fa a prendere gol da un calcio d’angolo a proprio favore. Ma dai



Solo noi siamo capaci, mi sa che non é neanche la prima volta. È a differenza nostra le altre squadre i contropiedi li sanno fare


----------



## Pungiglione (2 Aprile 2019)

Sono abbastanza distrutto


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2019)

Niente, questo Milan non merita nulla.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

Sempre a terra e Banti sempre, sempre pronto!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Aprile 2019)

che schifo. Madre santa


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Si sono mangiati il 2-1 

Pazzesco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Comunque l'Udinese da l'impressione di poter gestire la palla meglio di noi.

Non c'e bisogno di aggiungere altro.


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Scusate ma abbiamo finito i cambi?ha sprecato un cambio con Calabria?ditemi di no


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Un'altra stagione buttata nel cesso....UN'ALTRA STAGIONE BUTTATA NEL CESSO...


----------



## Lambro (2 Aprile 2019)

Vabè dai eran 20 minuti che passeggiavamo senza la minima voglia di giocare a calcio e di far male.
Questa squadra non puo' ambire al momento ad una champions league ma ad una europa league giocata bene, è da lì che deve crescere dando segnali importanti secondo me.
Comunque è evidente che non si divertono a giocare assieme questi, perchè non azzardano mai un calcio offensivo di qualità con sovrapposizioni.
Demaio ora si mangia il 2 a 1, ma siamo completamente scomparsi, squadra scomparsa completamente, come sempre incapace di reagire.


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Aprile 2019)

Cosa abbiamo rischiato qui!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

Come se la sghignazza Ambrosini, com'era? "Il grandissimo lavoro del mio amico Gattuso"?


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Aprile 2019)

Purtroppo anche stasera giochiamo male. Bakayoko in quella posizione è spaesato e pur con le due punte, di palloni buoni davanti ne arrivano pochi.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

L'udinese fa meglio di noi. Che sono uno scandalo di squadra. Dai su ma cosa deve ancora fare sta squadra per far capire che Gattuso non è capace? Dopo la Juve Leo deve scendere in campo. Stop.


----------



## uolfetto (2 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vabè dai eran 20 minuti che passeggiavamo senza la minima voglia di giocare a calcio e di far male.
> Questa squadra non puo' ambire al momento ad una champions league ma ad una europa league giocata bene, è da lì che deve crescere dando segnali importanti secondo me.
> Comunque è evidente che non si divertono a giocare assieme questi, perchè non azzardano mai un calcio offensivo di qualità con sovrapposizioni.
> Demaio ora si mangia il 2 a 1, ma siamo completamente scomparsi, squadra scomparsa completamente, come sempre incapace di reagire.



europa league giocata bene tipo quella di quest'anno...


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

Che imbarazzo la forma fisica. Sono scoppiati al 70'.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Non preoccupatevi, secondo i gattusers siamo sempre quarti, siete solo disfattisti.

Domani attendiamo qualche altro articolo inneggiante al nostro incredibile allenatore.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Dobbiamo vincere é il nostro superallenatore mette in campo Calabria, mentre Biglia e la turca camminano


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

Per poco non ce ne facevano un altro


----------



## Gatecrasher (2 Aprile 2019)

Siamo cotti. Spero sempre in un miracolo nonostante tutto, ma non ci credo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Fallo nettissimo su Castillejo. Pura malafede di Banti


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non preoccupatevi, secondo i gattusers siamo sempre quarti, siete solo disfattisti.
> 
> Domani attendiamo qualche altro articolo inneggiante al nostro incredibile allenatore.



Un paio si sono convertiti...gli altri spariti...


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Aprile 2019)

Mentalità perdente in campo. Per fortuna l'Udinese sta sbagliando molto.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma si è giocato l'ultimo cambio inserendo Calabria? Ho capito bene?


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

Siamo in balia dell'Udinese a ogni palla persa a centrocampo.


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Siamo in bambola T-O-T-A-L-E


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Scusate ma abbiamo finito i cambi?ha sprecato un cambio con Calabria?ditemi di no



Sì...


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia... è già la seconda volta in 5 minuti che rischiamo l'imbarcata.


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Un paio si sono convertiti...gli altri spariti...



_E' colpa nostra_ cit.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Forse sono antisportivo, ma a vedere Behrami cosi provo solo goia


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non preoccupatevi, secondo i gattusers siamo sempre quarti, siete solo disfattisti.
> 
> Domani attendiamo qualche altro articolo inneggiante al nostro incredibile allenatore.



ma la rosa è da 6o posto ahahahahahaah.

sempre sostenuto che gli infortuni di biglia e bonaventura siano stati manna dal cielo per noi. da quando è tornato biglia abbiamo riiniziato a "giocare" lenti con passaggetti al portiere e prendere dei gol su ripartenze. e la capra non se ne accorge.


----------



## malos (2 Aprile 2019)

Senza palle sti pezzenti.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Se qualcuno difende ancora gattuso sarebbe da ricovero !!!


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sì...



Cioè assurdo...ma come si fa?neanche Pippo Inzaghi avrebbe fatto una boiata del genere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma si è giocato l'ultimo cambio inserendo Calabria? Ho capito bene?



Si, dobbiamo vincere e lui mette Calabria


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Aprile 2019)

Purtroppo continuiamo ad essere molli... partita da vincere, 1-1 a 75mo e passeggiamo.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Un paio si sono convertiti...gli altri spariti...




Riappariranno, non preoccuparti. In caso di mancata qualificazione diranno che La Rosa era inadatta e da sesto posto


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

Comunque non può sfruttare l'ultimo cambio inserendo un terzino e non Suso. Capisco che lo spagnolo ha fatto pena. Ma stiamo pareggiando per la miseria. Solo per questo andrebbe cacciato subito dopo la fine.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Stasera Elliot deve farsi sentire. Via Gattuso senza possibilità di decisione ne per Maldini ne Leonardo. Hanno rotto le palle


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma portatelo fuori dal campo quel morto di Behrami....


----------



## Lambro (2 Aprile 2019)

Comunque che sfiga sul gol, era praticamente 2 a 0 per noi , incredibile il salvataggio loro e poi il contropiede.
bah


----------



## sipno (2 Aprile 2019)

Mi auguro che Calabria faccia il gol o l'assist Vittoria perché in caso contrario Gattuso dovrà dimettersi!


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

Godo per Behrami fuori dal ca'!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

vai con perdite di tempo !!!


----------



## varvez (2 Aprile 2019)

Meno male che "la forma fisica non è un problema perché corriamo di più nei secondi tempi", citazione di Pep Gattuso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Aprile 2019)

Dai ragazzi... Non possiamo pensare di domare l'Udinese di Opoku e Ter Avest a San Siro...

Dopotutto la colpa non è di gattuso, ma della rosa che è da 20mo posto...


----------



## malos (2 Aprile 2019)

Tra Baka e Biglia non ne fanno una giusta oggi.


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

Continuate a difendere l'inadeguato mi raccomando.


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dai Leo, è ora di scendere campo. Allenatore pro tempore.



Spero di no. Sarebbe troppo trash come cosa, anche se avrebbe le sue giustificazioni.


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Stasera Elliot deve farsi sentire. Via Gattuso senza possibilità di decisione ne per Maldini ne Leonardo. Hanno rotto le palle



Aspetta e spera. _Eeeeehh, ma c'è la partita con la Juveeeee, non si può cacciarlo oraaaaaa..._


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma la rosa è da 6o posto ahahahahahaah.
> 
> sempre sostenuto che gli infortuni di biglia e bonaventura siano stati manna dal cielo per noi. da quando è tornato biglia abbiamo riiniziato a "giocare" lenti con passaggetti al portiere e prendere dei gol su ripartenze. e la capra non se ne accorge.



L’ho scritto proprio uguale, conosciamo i nostri polli...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque non può sfruttare l'ultimo cambio inserendo un terzino e non Suso. Capisco che lo spagnolo ha fatto pena. Ma stiamo pareggiando per la miseria. Solo per questo andrebbe cacciato subito dopo la fine.



questa era la partita di suso, l'ho detto prima della partita. e giustamente è l'unica che salta.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Non vinciamo un contrasto , ma come azzo fanno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Maledetto Biglia, maledetto! Indecente


----------



## fra29 (2 Aprile 2019)

#Gattusononèilmioallenatore


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Contro la rube camminavano sti maiali


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Non vinciamo un contrasto , ma come azzo fanno



Sono deboli di fisico e di tempra.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Spero di no. Sarebbe troppo trash come cosa, anche se avrebbe le sue giustificazioni.



Dopo la Juve se stasera non vinciamo.


----------



## malos (2 Aprile 2019)

Che facce i 3 in tribuna. Fate qualcosa vah...


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Boh stiamo pareggiando contro una squadra che ha dei giocatori sconosciuti. Pazzesco.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Siamo in confusione totale. Allontanate quel incapace, ma ormai sara troppo tardi


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

Mi sa che Gattuso deve pregare per un gol o assist di Calabria...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma vi rendete conto che questi con il pallone non sanno cosa fare ? Vanno a braccio..


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Basta...per quanto mi riguarda...da stasera se Gattuso siederà ancora sulla panca del Milan e non su quella di Parco Sempione...tifo contro a prescindere


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Siamo in confusione totale. Allontanate quel incapace, ma ormai sara troppo tardi



Andava allontanato a Dicembre


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Sto Okaka Suka pare Messi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Aprile 2019)

Stuprati da Okaka chuka


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

Giocatori che girano su se stessi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma vi rendete conto che Biglia perde OGNI contrasto a centrocampo? Fisicamente sembra un dopolavorista


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Aprile 2019)

Calabria malissimo.


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

Puzzetta, DePollo, TheBest e Zoeggeler.
Pareggio in casa.


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Aprile 2019)

Colpa di Gattuso? No, colpa nostra


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma Calabria è entrato per quale assurdo motivo? Io boh non ho parole, ha fatto più danni della grandine e pare il nostro regista offensivo


----------



## Lo Gnu (2 Aprile 2019)

Come si fa a non bestemmiare?


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Aprile 2019)

Troppa la differenza fisica con l'udinese


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Okaka, porca vacca fatti a pezzi da Okaka...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Colpa delle "catene "...


----------



## Goro (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma tanto abbiamo gli stessi punti dell'anno scorso...


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma Calabria è entrato per quale assurdo motivo? Io boh non ho parole, ha fatto più danni della grandine e pare il nostro regista offensivo



Chiedi ad un gattusers...ci sarà un motivo


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Aprile 2019)

Sono senza parole. Giochiamo a caso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Che centrocampo e che terzini scarsi.

Calabria è un cesso a pedali.


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

Fate che l'anno prossimo spariscano Gattuso Kebab Ritardo Beagle e Laxalt.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Ma tanto abbiamo gli stessi punti dell'anno scorso...




Siamo terzi nell’anno solare!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

Che bei cross dio calabria


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Aprile 2019)

Non meritiamo nemmeno di andare in Europa League


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Calabria non sa crossare. Come si fa?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

i cross di calabria , ma neanche in serie B


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Siamo terzi nell’anno solare!



1 punto in più della media CL degli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

A che serve sto Castillejo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Sbagliamo delle palle incredibili


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

Non ce n'è uno che sappia battere un angolo come si deve,


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Aprile 2019)

Calabria abbonato ai cross a mezzo metro di altezza. Non so se spera in un gol in tuffo, un colpo di ginocchio o semplicemente non sappia alzare la palla.


----------



## leviatano (2 Aprile 2019)

"la nostra serie A quest'anno è competitiva per raggiungere la champions" 

dire questa scusante è abbastanza puerile.

Questa Udinese era da asfaltare.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Aprile 2019)

ma come si fa a non segnare santo dio


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Biglia...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Calabria non sa crossare. Come si fa?


Non sa fare niente. Solo gli amanti dei vivai amano sto cesso.


----------



## Lo Gnu (2 Aprile 2019)

Che vadano Atalanta o Lazio, basta mi sono rotto il ca di sti asini


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Chiedi ad un gattusers...ci sarà un motivo



_Preferivi Abatehh?_


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Non voglio mai piu vedere in campo Biglia. BASTA. 

Come cavolo fa a giocare cosi? Sembra di giocare contro, fa delle giocate inspiegabili


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 1 punto in più della media CL degli ultimi 10 anni




Se fossimo al loro livello dovremo ripescare tutti i loro deliri Per sbatterglieli in faccia. Ma sarebbe degradante scendere al loro delirium level.


----------



## Goro (2 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non voglio mai piu vedere in campo Biglia. BASTA.
> 
> Come cavolo fa a giocare cosi? Sembra di giocare contro, fa delle giocate inspiegabili



Diciamo che senza Champions lui e molti altri hanno molte più probabilità di rimanere...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

Puxeto, Lasagnovic, Okakinho, Fofadona


----------



## malos (2 Aprile 2019)

Altro anno buttato nel cesso, mi sale il crimine. Maledetti tutti.


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

Mi sa che invece di punire Kessié ci sarebbe stato da sbattere in tribuna Biglia...questo da quando è tornato porta più sfiga di un gatto nero che rompe uno specchio sotto una scala


----------



## leviatano (2 Aprile 2019)

E come da due anni a questa parte, questa squadra perde la bussola e se la fa addosso nel momento topico.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Gia prevedo gli alibi di mr veleno, i 2 infortuni ...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2019)

Quando gattuso sarà esonerato sarà troppo tardi


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Gia prevedo gli alibi di mr veleno, i 2 infortuni ...



Dobbiamo crescere


----------



## sette (2 Aprile 2019)

gira tutto storto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

Calabbbria miaaaaaa


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Se ripenso ai Mirabellers gattusers che criticano Baka Ed inneggiano al caprone argentino....


----------



## malos (2 Aprile 2019)

Comunque 4 minuti di recupero sono una vergogna.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Aprile 2019)

mannaggia a me e che ancora guardo sti schifosi indegni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Mi sa che invece di punire Kessié ci sarebbe stato da sbattere in tribuna Biglia...questo da quando è tornato porta più sfiga di un gatto nero che rompe uno specchio sotto una scala



Sara un caso che senza di lui siamo andati dalle zone brutte in zona Champions ed una volta che é tornato siamo ritornati a far schifo


----------



## Devil man (2 Aprile 2019)

Che schifo non si vince più...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

Bho ma tipo Conti che problemi aveva?


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Milan investi su Gattuso!


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Maledetto turco!!!!


----------



## Devil man (2 Aprile 2019)

Tutti i tiri al portiere...


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2019)

Fuori dalla CL...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

ahahahahaha la turca. 

I fetticci di Gattuso: La turca e Biglia oggi indegni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

Caganoglu ahaahhahahahhahaahahaahhahahahahhahha

Ambrosini "Che miracolo di Caganoglu"... Mammamia che lurido


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2019)

Calhanoglu si dia al subbuteo, ma non come giocatore, proprio come pedina


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

Grande Velenoooo le catene le legnate sui denti bravoooo


----------



## sipno (2 Aprile 2019)

Ora Bastaaaaaaaaaaa. Esoneratelooooooooo


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

A dirla tutta siamo ancora 4 (cit.)


----------



## Konrad (2 Aprile 2019)

+2 domani
-1 domenica
-4 tra 2 domeniche
-7 e game over mercoledì 17/04


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Aprile 2019)

L'importante è metterci la faccia. Una mazzata nei denti che dobbiamo analizzare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Una stagione in cui le romane fanno a gara a chi fa più schifo buttata nel cesso. Complimenti a tutti


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Aprile 2019)

Che delusione.


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Caganoglu ahaahhahahahhahaahahaahhahahahahhahha
> 
> Ambrosini "Che miracolo di Caganoglu"... Mammamia che lurido



Davvero un infame,peggio di Pirlo


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Addio Cl, grazie ai ragazzi che scendono in campo, grazie al mister e grazie anche a chi lo sostiene . VERGOGNA


----------



## R41D3N (2 Aprile 2019)

Mi viene voglia di spaccare tutto...ma quanta mer*a ancora dobbiamo ingoiare??? Non se ne può più...sono 8 anni ca22o!!!


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2019)

ma questa squadra come può uscirne contro la Juventus?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Aprile 2019)

che vergogna. Si devono tutti vergognare. Pretendo la testa di Gattuso stasera stessa. Mettete chi volete, ma non lo voglio più vedere.


----------



## Goro (2 Aprile 2019)

Ciao Rino.

Ah vediamo Lazio Udinese il 17 come giocheranno le due squadre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2019)

Stagione finita.


----------



## leviatano (2 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu si dia al subbuteo, ma non come giocatore, proprio come pedina



io direi più come palla.


----------



## Kaw (2 Aprile 2019)

Eravamo terzi, poi 3 partite indegne.
E adesso siamo fuori dalla CL, ma non tanto per la classifica, è che questa squadra mi sa che non ha più nulla da dare.
Sabato perdiamo sicuro, e sarà l'ultimo chiodo...


----------



## Solo (2 Aprile 2019)

Effettivamente è meglio demolire San Siro. 

Stuprare uno stadio del genere con queste prestazioni è inaccettabile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Aprile 2019)

Stagione finita, andate in pace


----------



## Dany20 (2 Aprile 2019)

Avesse azzeccato un cross Calabria...


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Aprile 2019)

no, ma il gioco non conta.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2019)

Squadra mediocre, quarti, per ora, solo per un campionato di basso livello.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Aprile 2019)

Se vogliamo avere una speranza devono esonerare gattuso. È un cancro.. il milan non ha uno schema non ha grinta non ha orgoglio. Sbaglia sistematicamente la formazione... i cambi(oggi follia non mettere suso sull 1-1)


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

No ma Gattuso sta facendo il massimo. Il miracolo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2019)

Stagione finita, grazie a gattuso ed a chi non lo ha esonerato a Dicembre.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Aprile 2019)

Risultato giusto, come giusto è non andare in Champions


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Aprile 2019)

Come uccidere una stagione indirizzata finalmente bene in tre giornate

Gol in contropiede su calcio d'angolo, imbarazzante


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Aprile 2019)

Merita l'Atalanta di andare in Champions quest'anno.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Aprile 2019)

che schifo


----------



## Lucocco 2 (2 Aprile 2019)

Siamo troppo scarsi, ennesima delusione


----------



## alcyppa (2 Aprile 2019)

Non ho parole.

Se non che, COME SEMPRE, avevamo ragione a dubitare fortemente dell'allenatore e di svariati giocatori.


Buttata questa stagione e già anche la prossima.. E via che il ciclo continui...


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stagione finita, grazie a gattuso ed a chi non lo ha esonerato a Dicembre.



Tutto quello che stiamo vedendo si sapeva già fin dall'estate, e non mi riferisco solo alle scelta di continuare con Gattuso.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Non ci sono davvero più parole.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Aprile 2019)

Biglia è da mandare via. Un pippone incredibile. A Torino ne prendiamo 6. Una vergogna!


----------



## Heaven (2 Aprile 2019)

Mio dio santo...


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Aprile 2019)

Questo si chiama caduta libera, la squadra è morta, forse sarebbe il momento di finire la stagione con Leonardo allenatore.

Donnarumma s.v. Reina 5
Abate 5 Calabria 5
Musacchio 5
Romagnoli 5
Laxalt 5
Biglia 5
Bakayoko 4
Calhanoglu 4
Paquetá 6 Castillejo 4
Cutrone 5
Piatek 6


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Aprile 2019)

Detto da sempre, già assai andare in Europa League. Giocato l'inizio del secondo tempo tenendoci l'1-0, che vergogna.

Donnarumma 5 cavolata fatta in pochi minuti
Laxalt 4 osceno
Romagnoli 6
Musacchio 5
Abate 5,5
Biglia 5
Bakayoko 6
Calhanoglu 5 non sa battere un calcio piazzato
Paquetà 6,5 il migliore
Cutrone 6
Piatek 6

Reina 6
Castillejo 5 sbaglia gol clamoroso
Calabria 4 imbarazzante

Gattuso il grande mister che ci ha dato gioco (cit.) 0 le dimissioni nemmeno stasera?


----------



## EmmePi (2 Aprile 2019)

Fine dei giochi! E tutto per avere riconoscenza a gottuso l'ex intoccabile!


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Aprile 2019)

Io ero deluso anche sull'1-0.
Tanti, tantissimi errori individuali, gioco inesistente.

Salvo solo Cutrone e in parte Bakayoko, gli altri pessimi.

Gattuso dovrebbe rassegnare le dimissioni ma non lo farà.


----------



## varvez (2 Aprile 2019)

La testa di Gattuso stasera. La società ha più colpe di tutti comunque, tenendo questo individuo a "crescere" sulla nostra pelle


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Aprile 2019)

Complimenti a Gattuso per aver inserito un disastroso Calabria e non uno come kessie o magari anche Suso, il tripudio del no sense


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

Fortuna che è finita 1-1, buon punto per difendere l'Europa League, questi cessi dell'Udinese si sono mangiati 3 contropiedi clamorosi.


----------



## andreima (2 Aprile 2019)

Allora stasera se è un uomo Gattuso chiede scusa e si dimette perché un gol i n contropiede a partita morta e rimorta lo prendi solo perché non sei messo bene in campo.. che vergogna


----------



## EmmePi (2 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Questo si chiama caduta libera, la squadra è morta, forse *sarebbe il momento di finire la stagione con Leonardo allenatore*.
> 
> Donnarumma s.v. Reina 5
> Abate 5 Calabria 5
> ...




Magari, è da dicembre che vorrei prendesse lui le redini della squadra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Aprile 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Biglia è da mandare via. Un pippone incredibile. A Torino ne prendiamo 6. Una vergogna!



A Torino andiamo solo per la presenza, a questo punto la stagione passa dallo scontro diretto contro la Lazio


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2019)

La squadra è praticamente crollata. Penso ci sia poco da discutere e credo da fare. Nella ripresa l'Udinese ha sprecato 3 contropiedi clamorosi, aldilà della stupidità di prendere un gol in contropiede. Una roba inconcepibile in serie A. E non è la prima volta che capita...


----------



## kekkopot (2 Aprile 2019)

Non mi sento neanche di dare la colpa a Gattuso. Siamo scarsi.

Basta guardare gli interpreti: Chalanoglu, Biglia, Cutrone, Calabria degno erede di Abate con i suoi cross, Laxalt, per capire che questa squadra sta facendo un miracolo sportivo o deve quella posizione in classifica ad un campionato imbarazzante.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Aprile 2019)

Castillecoso non puo giocare in Italia. Troppo legero . Sempre per terra. Meglio mandarlo al Leganes o a Murcia. Altro 
grande pippone


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

Siccome prevedo il futuro. La colpa verrà data al modulo con due punte che non possiamo permettercelo.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2019)

La nostra dimensione attuale è al massimo l’ EL.


----------



## Love (2 Aprile 2019)

un qualcosa di osceno...prendere un gol da calcio d'angolo nostro...ma dove siamo in serie C...è finita dai...ma quale champions per favore...siamo ridicoli.


----------



## EmmePi (2 Aprile 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> La testa di Gattuso stasera. La società ha più colpe di tutti comunque, tenendo questo individuo a "crescere" sulla nostra pelle



L'esonero stasera ci starebbe subito... ma che fai esoner l'allenatore il martedi con giuve-Milan a sabato???


Per me si, ma tanto resta solo un sogno.... Finito di giocare Kulovic gottuso è diventato il re nudo!


----------



## EmmePi (2 Aprile 2019)

E pensare che l'Udinese l'hanno presa a schiaffi tante tante squadre perfino a casa sua.........


----------



## LukeLike (2 Aprile 2019)

E' pure un punto guadagnato per come si è messa la partita...


----------



## Ambrole (2 Aprile 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Biglia è da mandare via. Un pippone incredibile. A Torino ne prendiamo 6. Una vergogna!



Sempre detto, peggior acquisto della storia recente dopo Higuain 
PS ieri striscioni che dicevano ridateci morata da parte dei tifosi chelsea


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A Torino andiamo solo per la presenza, a questo punto la stagione passa dallo scontro diretto contro la Lazio



La Lazio ci darà una lezione. Siamo scarsi ma.... fortemente .Purtroppo ancora una stagione da buttare
Veramente indegni....


----------



## Route66 (2 Aprile 2019)

Così alla fine sarà 1 punto nelle ultime 4 gare....non male
Quattro infortuni nelle ultime ore e la fortuna non ci assiste, dal rimpallo sul possibile 2-0 nasce il contropiede del pareggio.....
A questo punto possono rientrare tutte!


----------



## 1972 (2 Aprile 2019)

ho avuto modo di scriverlo ripetutamente - squadra mediocre allenata da na pippa. non abbiamo velocita', non siamo tecnici e ad ogni contatto voliamo a terra. dove vogliamo andare con un centrocampo composto da bayacoco( pippa pure lui) - il cesso turco e biglia? la lazio ci e' nettamente superiore, le melme leggermente superiori e al pari della roma di questi tempi. mi raccomando continuate a sbavare dietro a maldini che adesso ci pensa lui col suo carisma.......


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A Torino andiamo solo per la presenza, a questo punto la stagione passa dallo scontro diretto contro la Lazio



Se la Lazio le vince tutte e noi perdiamo a Torino e vinciamo contro la Lazio siamo sempre dietro.

Champions andata, più che altro perchè la squadra è morta, Gattuso non sa più cosa inventarsi, è diventato come Montella, mille formazioni e nei post partita sempre a dire che giochiamo bene. 

L'errore è della società, punto e basta. Il prossimo anno solo cessioni senza Champions (e tanto, non vorrei nessuno di questi qui che abbiamo quest'anno, forse solo Bakayoko e Piatek), non vedo come uscirne da questo tunnel.

Gattuso da esonerare comunque.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso va licenziato con disonore. Piazza pulita di questi residui fassoniani. Stagione buttata


----------



## Black (2 Aprile 2019)

E per fortuna il nuovo modulo doveva farci giocare meglio.
Abbiamo fatto schifo. Basta non si può continuare così.

Altro che stadio. Bisogna pensare alla squadra. Chi ci va allo stadio per vedere questo scempio?


----------



## R41D3N (2 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo sindrome del braccino corto. Squadra senza alcuna personalità, incapace di indirizzare la partita, di gestire un risultato, di giocare con autorevolezza. È uno scempio ogni santa volta, una sofferenza continua. Anche quest'anno il derby ci ha devastato, non si impara mai dai propri errori. A questo punto spero vada l'Atalanta che merita sinora per il gioco espresso. Noi siamo un'eterna incompiuta. Il progetto non riparte mai. Altra stagione insipida e deplorevole per il blasone del club. Pretendo la testa dell'allenatore, non si può vedere il Milan ad aprile ancora senza uno straccio di gioco. Ennesima delusione, ennesimo rospo da ingoiare


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Aprile 2019)

Con la sconfitta di sabato allo stadium andremo a -6 dalla lazio. Già oggi siamo virtualmente a -3


----------



## Lambro (2 Aprile 2019)

Il 2 a 0 era praticamente certo con quel tiro di Piatek a botta sicura ribattuto da un loro colored, contropiede e gol Udinese.
Tanta sfortuna nell'episodio.
Ma ben poca sfortuna invece nel modo in cui abbiamo giocato il secondo tempo, il milan di gattuso (quello di montella uguale) si va ad attirare le situazioni negative perchè non prova mai a chiudere le partite.
Mai.
Giochicchia, passeggia, retropassa, rigiochicchia, ma non dà mai l'idea di essere una squadra che abbia voglia di giocare a calcio, di divertirsi, di fare gol, di dominare e sconfiggere l'avversario.
I casi sono due, o siamo pieni di megapippe che si rendono conto di non poter fare un gioco da Milan, oppure mentalmente e tecnicamente c'è da lavorare veramente tanto.
La squadra non riesce mai a decifrare le situazioni, fà molta fatica in questo.
Cmq pazienza, credo che la stagione sia finita, l'Atalanta e la Lazio sono in forma stratosferica e meritatametne si giocheranno il quarto posto.
Noi a qeusto punto rischiamo molto anche la e.league.


----------



## sipno (2 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi ma secondo voi esisterà ancora un solo tifoso o appassionato di calcio che dopo la sostituzione di Abate con Calabria difenderà Gottuso?


----------



## fra29 (2 Aprile 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> Che facce i 3 in tribuna. Fate qualcosa vah...



Se ne andassero a quel paese anche loro. 
A dicembre si poteva svoltare e hanno continuato con sto principiante. 
Ce lo meritiamo.
Fuori I responsabili


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma secondo voi esisterà ancora un solo tifoso o appassionato di calcio che dopo la sostituzione di Abate con Calabria difenderà Gottuso?



Amen. L ho pensato pure io


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma secondo voi esisterà ancora un solo tifoso o appassionato di calcio che dopo la sostituzione di Abate con Calabria difenderà Gottuso?



Purtroppo ci sono i Gattusiani ( che non considero MIlanisti ) . Sono dei pezzi di fango.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Aprile 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Abbiamo sindrome del braccino corto. Squadra senza alcuna personalità, incapace di indirizzare la partita, di gestire un risultato, di giocare con autorevolezza. È uno scempio ogni santa volta, una sofferenza continua. Anche quest'anno il derby ci ha devastato, non si impara mai dai propri errori. A questo punto spero vada l'Atalanta che merita sinora per il gioco espresso. Noi siamo un'eterna incompiuta. Il progetto non riparte mai. Altra stagione insipida e deplorevole per il blasone del club. Pretendo la testa dell'allenatore, non si può vedere il Milan ad aprile ancora senza uno straccio di gioco. Ennesima delusione, ennesimo rospo da ingoiare



Concordo, giusto anche dire che nel mercato di gennaio c'èra la urgenza di prendere un attaccante esterno e un centrocampista ma questa società non ha fatto assolutamente NULLA, perche Piatek è arrivato al posto di Higuain e Paquetá per sostituire Bonaventura.


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma secondo voi esisterà ancora un solo tifoso o appassionato di calcio che dopo la sostituzione di Abate con Calabria difenderà Gottuso?



Stava difendendo l 1 a 1 ...come in EL


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Aprile 2019)

Inguardabili.
Che senso ha provare a giocare col 4-3-1-2 se non si ha la minima idea di come si palleggia con questo modulo ?
Vada a scuola da Giampaolo il signor gattuso e poi ne riparliamo.
E' finita. Abbiamo lasciato 2 punti contro una squadra di serie B con una difesa che faceva ridere i polli.
Sollevare immediatamente gattuso prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il 2 a 0 era praticamente certo con quel tiro di Piatek a botta sicura ribattuto da un loro colored, contropiede e gol Udinese.
> Tanta sfortuna nell'episodio.
> Ma ben poca sfortuna invece nel modo in cui abbiamo giocato il secondo tempo, il milan di gattuso (quello di montella uguale) si va ad attirare le situazioni negative perchè non prova mai a chiudere le partite.
> Mai.
> ...



Preferisco non farla proprio l'Europa League. Competizione inutile sotto tutti i punti di vista (a meno che non la vinci).


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Aprile 2019)

Mi viene da spaccare qualcosa... come caspita si fa a pareggiare con questi scappati di casa? Non c'ho parole.


----------



## RojoNero (2 Aprile 2019)

che suicidio! adesso 2 partite veramente DECISIVE 
p.s ma come ***** si fa a prendere un gol come questo


----------



## R41D3N (2 Aprile 2019)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> che suicidio! adesso 2 partite veramente DECISIVE
> p.s ma come ***** si fa a prendere un gol come questo


Dopo stasera è tutto già deciso, è tutto molto chiaro. La squadra, se così si può chiamare, è a pezzi e da qui alla fine sara' un'agonia. Lo avevo detto dopo il derby che la CL non era per noi e così è stato. Abbiamo deciso NOI con queste tre prestazioni oscene di auto-eliminarci dalla lotta al 4to posto. Fallito anche questo progetto, avanti un altro


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Aprile 2019)

Comunque nel primo tempo non è stata male l'intesa tra piatek e cutrone, si sono cercati a vicenda spesso e il gol è nato anche in questo modo

Purtroppo quando i giocatori su cui appoggiarsi sono calhanoglu, laxalt e biglia c'è poco da fare anche per loro


----------



## PM3 (2 Aprile 2019)

Partita orrenda, con un secondo tempo indecente. 
Complimenti a tutti, mister e giocatori.
Finisce il 2 aprile la nostra corsa Champions.


----------



## Victorss (2 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Complimenti a Gattuso per aver inserito un disastroso Calabria e non uno come kessie o magari anche Suso, il tripudio del no sense



Kessie e Suso non stavano bene.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Kessie e Suso non stavano bene.



Non avevo letto, però se le cose stavano così perché aggiungere Calabria? Cosa avrebbe potuto portare in più Calabria al 70'?


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Aprile 2019)

Partita brutta e giocata male.
Tanta improvvisazione. Siamo in difficoltà fisica evidente e in confusione tattica e nelle scelte di gioco.
In queste situazioni servirebbe avere qualità ma purtroppo noi ne abbiamo proprio poca, quando la tensione è alta, lo abbiamo visto tante volte ormai.

Esame bocciato di brutto. Ora bisogna sperare che le altre facciano male come noi.

In ogni caso non bisogna mollare per nessun motivo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Aprile 2019)

Non l'ho vista anche oggi e forse è stato un bene perchè mi sarei fatto ancora il sangue amaro. Sono comunque incazzato è da dicemebre che sostengo che Gattuso non è adatto


----------



## varvez (2 Aprile 2019)

Intanto come sempre quando facciamo schifo segnano gli ex: Bonucci, Niang e Bacca


----------



## Victorss (2 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Partita brutta e giocata male.
> Tanta improvvisazione. Siamo in difficoltà fisica evidente e in confusione tattica e nelle scelte di gioco.
> In queste situazioni servirebbe avere qualità ma purtroppo noi ne abbiamo proprio poca, quando la tensione è alta, lo abbiamo visto tante volte ormai.
> 
> ...



Qualità zero ecco il punto. Paquetá in mezzo a questi qua sembra Ronaldinho.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> adesso non dobbiamo prendere gol in contropiede
> direi che le fesserie le abbiamo fatte abbastanza..
> ovviamente si gioca x farne un altro
> ma niente praterie no sense
> grazie



era chiedere troppo.. mamma mia 
era l'unica cosa che potevano fare 

imbecilli calcistici


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Aprile 2019)

Qualche passo falso è fisiologico durante un percorso, ma non deve diventare una tendenza. Il quarto posto al momento non è più nelle nostre mani e questa è la notizia più negativa.


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Aprile 2019)

Mi sono persa gli ultimi 20 minuti,ma a quanto pare meglio così. Io sono sinceramente imbarazzata per una squadra che non riesce più a vincere neanche con l'Udinese in casa.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Aprile 2019)

Il fuoriclasse Banti, schierato ieri dall'Udinese, non ha avuto particolari occasioni per mettersi in mostra, si è limitato ad indirizzare piccoli episodi poco appariscenti, confermando così il suo score col Milan, che con lui in campo non vince da 4 anni e mai ha battuto il nuovo Siena.

Detto questo, mi ripeto per l'ennesima volta, la stagione del Milan finisce con la vergognosa conferenza-stampa del sig. Gattuso del 29 marzo u.s., ove ha messo se stesso prima del Milan, facendo capire che ci sono dissidi tra lui e il Milan stesso, tali che a prescindere lui non continuerà ad allenare la squadra. Poiché Gattuso è uomo di calcio e non è stupido tali affermazioni sono ancora più gravi in quanto sa benissimo che dà così ai giocatori l'alibi del "liberi tutti".
Il Milan di Gattuso aveva avuto un unico grande pregio, l'unità di intenti e la compattezza del gruppo.
Tale pregio si è liquefatto quel venerdì.
Dulcis in fundo Gattuso, quasi a mo' di sfida mette il Milan col 4-3-1-2, forse commissariato o forse, ripeto, per sfida, e si presenta alle telecamere dopo un osceno Milan-Udinese con la faccia, alla domanda sul cambio di modulo, quasi sorridente a dire "ve l'avevo detto".
Per tutti questi motivi, per salvare la stagione, il sig. Gattuso dovrebbe dimettersi se ha a cuore davvero il Milan o, in ogni caso, il Milan dovrebbe esonerarlo, in quanto se permane questa situazione noi non andremo nemmeno in Europa League.


----------



## Zenos (3 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il fuoriclasse Banti, schierato ieri dall'Udinese, non ha avuto particolari occasioni per mettersi in mostra, si è limitato ad indirizzare piccoli episodi poco appariscenti, confermando così il suo score col Milan, che con lui in campo non vince da 4 anni e mai ha battuto il nuovo Siena.
> 
> Detto questo, mi ripeto per l'ennesima volta, la stagione del Milan finisce con la vergognosa conferenza-stampa del sig. Gattuso del 29 marzo u.s., ove ha messo se stesso prima del Milan, facendo capire che ci sono dissidi tra lui e il Milan stesso, tali che a prescindere lui non continuerà ad allenare la squadra. Poiché Gattuso è uomo di calcio e non è stupido tali affermazioni sono ancora più gravi in quanto sa benissimo che dà così ai giocatori l'alibi del "liberi tutti".
> Il Milan di Gattuso aveva avuto un unico grande pregio, l'unità di intenti e la compattezza del gruppo.
> ...



Tutto condivisibile,dubito che Gattuso rassegni le dimissioni rinunciando al lauto stipendio ed alla sostanziosa buona uscita. Non credo che i dirigenti ne abbiano anche l'intenzione alla vigilia di decisivi scontri diretti...piuttosto faranno affondare Gattuso definitivamente creandosi un forte alibi per allontanarlo a Giugno.


----------



## sunburn (3 Aprile 2019)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Qualche passo falso è fisiologico durante un percorso, ma non deve diventare una tendenza. Il quarto posto al momento non è più nelle nostre mani e questa è la notizia più negativa.


Teoricamente è ancora nelle nostre mani. Assegnando 6 punti alla Lazio tra stasera e recupero contro l'Udinese, siamo a -2 da loro, ma con lo scontro diretto da giocare. Quindi, vincendole tutte, saremmo quarti.
Il problema è: non le vinceremo mai tutte!


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2019)

Sono passato dall' incaxxato nero, al deluso, al rassegnato.

Squadra di senza palle e di bassa qualità.

I nostri giocatori più forti, non sono ancora nemmeno all' inizio della loro "curva" di massima forza, ed i più maturi sono giocatori normali.

Non abbiamo nessuno di scarso tra i titolari, ma nemmeno nessuno di semplicemente forte.

Tutti giocatori normali/buoni. Cosi non si va da nessuna parte.

Che si diano tutti una svegliata, da chi sta in campo, a chi sta in panchima, a chi sta seduto in ufficio, che la stagione, è quasi praticamente compromessa.

Il 90% del forum da la colpa a Gattuso, io do un 10% a lui e un 90% a chi va in campo ( "colpa", sono limitati, non è proprio una colpa), come lo direi di qualunque altra squadra in qualunque altro conteso, sono tra i pochi che considerano di gran lunga piu importante chi gioca di chi sta in panchina, ma qui rientriamo nel campo delle opinioni, quindi pace amen.

Gattuso, ha sbagliato a farsi condizionare da stampa e tifosi: avevamo trovato la quadra, giocando non certamente un calcio spettacolo (diciamolo pure, pessimo), ma subivamo poco o nulla e il gollettino in qualche maniera lo facciamo quasi sempre. 
Un vero stupido e mi ha deluso molto, anche lui PALLE ZERO.

Comunque è davvero riduttivo additare uno scempio del genere tutto ad un uomo solo, si danno troppi alibi ai giocatori.

Sono veramente arrabbiato, è inaccettabile quanto successo ieri, non dopo che vieni da 2 sconfitte e stai giocando per il FUTURO di una società come il Milan

Lasciamo perdere il gol subito, che è un evidente segno di quanto i giocatori siano in aria mentalmente, ma di brutto.

Per non farci mancare nulla, i nostri due centrocampisti piu' forti, Paquetà e Kessie, con infortuni rognosi nella parte piu' importante della stagione.

E' davvero dura, da tifoso di credo ancora ovviamente ( come scritto tante volte, il giorno in cui dovrò essere preso male dalla vita nel calcio, smettero' di seguirlo), pero' inizio davvero a preoccuparmi.

Abbiamo 2/3 partite difficili, poi le ultime, devono essere formalità se vuoi andare in CL ( anche se con questo Milan non si sa mai)

Siamo comunque davvero vicini, ad aver buttato nel cesso l' ennesima stagione.

Speriamo bene.


----------



## Zlatan87 (3 Aprile 2019)

Ieri sera ero allo stadio, di solito passo dall'incazzato alla delusione... ieri invece solo delusione totale.
Le colpe sono sia di mr.veleno (inadeguato) e dei milionari in campo. Tre aggettivi per ieri sera:
*Mediocri*: tanti cross inutili, mai un uno-due riuscito, calci piazzati battuti malissimo
*Senza palle*: in un momento come questo di difficoltà, nessuno e dico nessuno si è preso la briga di provare a saltare l'uomo e tirare da fuori area! è bastata una sconfitta nel derby per distruggere mentalmente una squadra che, forse, manco lei era a conoscenza dell'oscuro motivo per cui si trovava terza
*Bolliti*: la squadra è fisicamente a pezzi! non tiene più il campo e non ha la forza per fare pressione alta; il pescivendolo in panchina forse ha sbagliato qualche calcolo se sei in una condizione fisica inaccettabile ad aprile, cioè il momento clou della stagione.

Concludo dicendo che non vedo nulla di buono per il futuro, la squadra si sta logorando partita dopo partita. Sabato la juve farà un allenamento in vista dell champions (2-0, un gol per tempo, segnatevelo)
La nostra corsa Champions dopo ieri sera è finita! ... altra stagione buttata nel cesso... ed è un peccato, perchè non vincendo mai uno scontro diretto eri terzo... terzo!!!


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono passato dall' incaxxato nero, al deluso, al rassegnato.
> 
> Squadra di senza palle e di bassa qualità.
> 
> ...



Il tuo mi sembra il commento più lucido nella (comprensibilissima) isteria generale.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo giocato contro l'udinese. Per la miseria. E qui si giustifica ancora Gattuso parlando di giocatori. L'udinese di opoku okaka lasagna!!!!!


----------



## Boomer (3 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato contro l'udinese. Per la miseria. E qui si giustifica ancora Gattuso parlando di giocatori. L'udinese di opoku okaka lasagna!!!!!



Ovvio. Difendono l'inadeguato solo perchè è stato un grande giocatore del Milan. L'incompetente ha solo 2 punti in più dell'anno scorso nonostante Montella , Kalinic e la gestione tremenda dei cinesi. 

Difendono un allenatore che va a fare scenate ridicole in conferenza stampa destabilizzando l'ambiente , che difende i giocatori presi da un decerebrato e attacca quelli presi da Leonardo , uno che fa sempre giocare due dei peggiori giocatori della serie A ( Biglia e Kebab). Pensate dove saremmo se Biglia non si fosse rotto... Forse nella zona destra della classifica? E' stato umiliato da qualsiasi allenatore del campionato , ormai tutti sanno che basta mettere un giocatore tra le nostre linee e non ci capiamo più niente. 

Se non avesse avuto una carriera da giocatore lo massacrerebbero tutti invece i gattusiani in malafede lo difenderanno per sempre. Gattuso non è un allenatore professionista , potrebbe andare bene per gli allievi o la promozione camerunense non di più.

Qualche record per il fenomeno calabrese : 

da allenatore è quello che ha fatto fare il primo punto al Frosinone, non ha mai vinto un derby, è stato sempre rullato dalla Juve, ha perso ogni volta che doveva vincere, ha subito un 2-3 da un 2-0, eliminato dall’Olympiacos ... la lista è lunga.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato contro l'udinese. Per la miseria. E qui si giustifica ancora Gattuso parlando di giocatori. L'udinese di opoku okaka lasagna!!!!!



Appunto, roba da vincere anche con l' autogestione, se i giocatori non fossero affetti da ipogonadismo


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il tuo mi sembra il commento più lucido nella (comprensibilissima) isteria generale.



Grazie.

Ma non ho inventato nulla, credo sia lo stesso pensiero di Maldini e Leonardo.

Altrimenti, significherebbe che non sono adatti al ruolo neppure loro, mi dispiace doverlo dire.

Vivono la squadra ogni giorno, solo loro possono sapere quanto sia colpa dell' allenatore e quanto dei giocatori. Di certo non noi da una tastiera.

E se, come qualcuno insinua, non lo cacciano solo perchè Maldini non vuole per qualche strana ragione, sia Paolo che Leo, ripeto, hanno sbagliato mestiere.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Appunto, roba da vincere anche con l' autogestione.



Oppure con semplici mosse tecnicotattiche. Ma comunque è solo tempo perso! Perché tanto tu continuerai a vederla sempre così pur con tutte l'evidenze del caso. Mi limito solo a far notare la differenza di gioco di un Empoli con Iachini e con Andreazzoli. Stessi giocatori. Stesso anno.


----------



## Manue (3 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono passato dall' incaxxato nero, al deluso, al rassegnato.
> 
> Squadra di senza palle e di bassa qualità.
> 
> ...



Concordo con te per quanto riguarda la valutazione dei giocatori, mi vengono i brividi quando leggo che c'è chi scrive che abbiamo la rosa pari a quella del Napoli, e sopra Inter e Roma...
i nostri giocatori sono mediocri, per intenderci, Birsa e Chalanoglu sono uguali, Suso non può fare 5 partite all'anno ad un buon livello, inoltre è limitato, molto limitato.
La rosa, è proprio mediocre.
A destra abbiamo Calabria, per tanti qui e un gran terzino, ma per me è sotto il mediocre, ma di parecchio.
A sinistra abbiamo RR, solitamente la peculiarità degli esterni è la velocità, agilità, lui è tutto il contrario.

Gattuso ha le sue colpe, secondo me ha il vuoto totale per le idee offensive, e non sa motivare la squadra per l'approccio alle partite... 
ma la maggior responsabilità è dei giocatori, se fossero forti risolverebbero le cose da soli..

Non sono d'accordo sulle ultime partite del girone, incontreremo chi si dovrà salvare, e li saranno **** amari se non andremo in campo agonisticamente parlando sul pezzo...


----------



## Manue (3 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Oppure con semplici mosse tecnicotattiche. Ma comunque è solo tempo perso! Perché tanto tu continuerai a vederla sempre così pur con tutte l'evidenze del caso. Mi limito solo a far notare la differenza di gioco di un Empoli con Iachini e con Andreazzoli. Stessi giocatori. Stesso anno.



Capisco cosa vuoi dire, 
un mister esperto farebbe quanto meno tesoro delle, seppur limitate, potenzialità della rosa, spremendoli al massimo.
Il nostro non è capace.

Però i giocatori sono scarsi, ma sono proprio scarsi...
Castilleto, RR, Calabria, Biglia, Chala, Suso... quando ne hai così tanti scarsi, farebbe fatica chiunque, 
anzi, molti si rifiuterebbero di allenarli


----------



## Victorss (3 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono passato dall' incaxxato nero, al deluso, al rassegnato.
> 
> Squadra di senza palle e di bassa qualità.
> 
> ...



Bravo, daccordo su tutto.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Oppure con semplici mosse tecnicotattiche. Ma comunque è solo tempo perso! Perché tanto tu continuerai a vederla sempre così pur con tutte l'evidenze del caso. Mi limito solo a far notare la differenza di gioco di un Empoli con Iachini e con Andreazzoli. Stessi giocatori. Stesso anno.



Come abbiamo già avuto modo di parlare in passato, ammetto che di tattica non ci capisco molto... o meglio, non tanto da ricamarci sopra. Quindi mi astengo.

Ma da profano.. se vedo gente lenta e che sbaglia continuamente appoggi, passaggi, cross, tiri... mi viene da pensare che sono limitati i giocatori.

Poi guardo i tifosi Interisti, ce l' hanno a morte con Spalletti, guardo i gobbi, ce l' hanno a morte con Allegri, guardo la Roma.. non serve aggiungere nulla.

Perfino a Napoli hanno avuto il coraggio di lamentarsi del grande Carlo, quindi non mi stupisco si dia la colpa sempre all' allenatore.

Per chiudere, che se ne vada Gattuso, ma insieme al prossimo allenatore, mi piacerebbe anche vedere qualche nuovo giocatore, altrimenti cambierà poco. Magari un gioco migliore lo vedresti, per carità, ma sul piano dei risultati potrebbe non cambiare molto.



Manue ha scritto:


> Concordo con te per quanto riguarda la valutazione dei giocatori, mi vengono i brividi quando leggo che c'è chi scrive che abbiamo la rosa pari a quella del Napoli, e sopra Inter e Roma...
> i nostri giocatori sono mediocri, per intenderci, Birsa e Chalanoglu sono uguali, Suso non può fare 5 partite all'anno ad un buon livello, inoltre è limitato, molto limitato.
> La rosa, è proprio mediocre.
> A destra abbiamo Calabria, per tanti qui e un gran terzino, ma per me è sotto il mediocre, ma di parecchio.
> ...



Molto esatto.


----------



## Victorss (3 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire,
> un mister esperto farebbe quanto meno tesoro delle, seppur limitate, potenzialità della rosa, spremendoli al massimo.
> Il nostro non è capace.
> 
> ...



Hai centrato il punto. Gattuso che ho sempre difeso a fine anno lo giudicherò per quello che penso, CL oppure no.
Però ragazzi ditemi quanti giocatori ha il Milan che in fatto di tecnica individuale e visione di gioco sono degni di una squadra di alto livello. Solo Paquetá. Chalanoglu forse ma a causa della sua personalità ridicola fa schifo pure lui.
Come diceva qualcuno sopra non capisco chi dice che Calabria è un buon terzino bho, è una buona riserva ma è un mediocre. Rodriguez da terzino è un mediocre è un centrale da difesa a 3. Kessie e Bakayoko sono dei buoni centrocampisti ma non si può chiedere a loro di fare girare la squadra. Loro ci mettono i muscoli e i polmoni ma il cervello deve metterlo qualcun altro. Chalanoglu come già detto è un mediocre perché non ha personalità. Suso è limitato e fisicamente inadatto perciò anch esso mediocre. Sulla sinistra c è il nulla: Borini e Castillejo sono mediocri.
Morale? Gli unici giocatori degni di essere titolari nel Milan sono Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Musacchio, Paquetá, Bakayoko, Kessie, Piatek.
Sono 7 ne mancano 4 e oltretutto di questi 7 l' unico con un tasso tecnico e visione di gioco superiore alla media è SOLO UNO. Ma dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo già avuto modo di parlare in passato, ammetto che di tattica non ci capisco molto... o meglio, non tanto da ricamarci sopra. Quindi mi astengo.
> 
> Ma da profano.. se vedo gente lenta e che sbaglia continuamente appoggi, passaggi, cross, tiri... mi viene da pensare che sono limitati i giocatori.
> 
> ...



è il tifoso medio a ragionare cosi, la sua opinione cambia in base al risultato, se vinci sei bello e bravo se perdi sei un incompetente


----------



## sunburn (3 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato contro l'udinese. Per la miseria. E qui si giustifica ancora Gattuso parlando di giocatori. L'udinese di opoku okaka lasagna!!!!!


Ma infatti l'Udinese lotta per salvarsi, noi per il quarto posto. Quello che ti sfugge è che la differenza tra una squadra mediocre(come siamo noi) e una squadra forte è proprio quella di saper vincere con regolarità contro squadre più scarse(come l'Udinese ieri). 
Ieri noi abbiamo fallito un paio di ottime occasioni con Cutrone e Piatek, l'Udinese ha superato per la prima volta la metà campo in occasione del gol del pareggio e buonanotte ai suonatori. Di partite come quelle di ieri, ne ha fatte a decine anche il Milan di Ancelotti, solo che lì arrivava Seedorf o Sheva o Kakà ecc faceva il gollettino e tutti a sbrodolarsi. Lo stesso succede con la Juventus attuale: partite giocate in modo imbarazzante risolte dal guizzo di Dybala, Ronaldo ecc.
Il punto è che noi dobbiamo assolutamente cambiare sia tre quarti di rosa sia l'allenatore(come dico già da tempi non sospetti: Gattuso l'anno prossimo non deve stare sulla nostra panchina nemmeno in caso di quarto posto), perché altrimenti andremo avanti come negli ultimi anni per l'eternità.
Prendersela solo con l'allenatore o solo con la rosa è una visione miope della situazione.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti l'Udinese lotta per salvarsi, noi per il quarto posto. Quello che ti sfugge è che la differenza tra una squadra mediocre(come siamo noi) e una squadra forte è proprio quella di saper vincere con regolarità contro squadre più scarse(come l'Udinese ieri).
> Ieri noi abbiamo fallito un paio di ottime occasioni con Cutrone e Piatek, l'Udinese ha superato per la prima volta la metà campo in occasione del gol del pareggio e buonanotte ai suonatori. Di partite come quelle di ieri, ne ha fatte a decine anche il Milan di Ancelotti, solo che lì arrivava Seedorf o Sheva o Kakà ecc faceva il gollettino e tutti a sbrodolarsi. Lo stesso succede con la Juventus attuale: partite giocate in modo imbarazzante risolte dal guizzo di Dybala, Ronaldo ecc.
> Il punto è che noi dobbiamo assolutamente cambiare sia tre quarti di rosa sia l'allenatore(come dico già da tempi non sospetti: Gattuso l'anno prossimo non deve stare sulla nostra panchina nemmeno in caso di quarto posto), perché altrimenti andremo avanti come negli ultimi anni per l'eternità.
> Prendersela solo con l'allenatore o solo con la rosa è una visione miope della situazione.



Hai centrato il punto: la differenza la fanno i grandi giocatori, e più ne hai, più probabilità statisticamente ci sono che uno dei tanti grandi giocatori trovi la giocata vincente. Alla fine il calcio si riduce a questo.

Non per niente le CL se le spartiscono Real e Barca da 10 anni, pur continuando a cambiare allenatore ( non ricordo nemmeno il nome di certi allenatori del Barca che hanno vinto la CL)

L' esempio della Juve che hai fatto, è la chiosa finale su tutto il discorso.

Gioco (che poi cosa è il bel gioco? a me piace solo vincere) nulla di che, ma hanno talmente tanti giocatori con dei colpi, che ogni giornata c'è sempre quello che si inventa il gol o la giocata che fa vincere.


----------



## varvez (3 Aprile 2019)

Behrami si è fracassato la caviglia, adesso i gufi esulteranno :-D


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Behrami si è fracassato la caviglia, adesso i gufi esulteranno :-D



Ho già esulstato ieri in diretta, allo stadio, sto pezzente


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti l'Udinese lotta per salvarsi, noi per il quarto posto. Quello che ti sfugge è che la differenza tra una squadra mediocre(come siamo noi) e una squadra forte è proprio quella di saper vincere con regolarità contro squadre più scarse(come l'Udinese ieri).
> Ieri noi abbiamo fallito un paio di ottime occasioni con Cutrone e Piatek, l'Udinese ha superato per la prima volta la metà campo in occasione del gol del pareggio e buonanotte ai suonatori. Di partite come quelle di ieri, ne ha fatte a decine anche il Milan di Ancelotti, solo che lì arrivava Seedorf o Sheva o Kakà ecc faceva il gollettino e tutti a sbrodolarsi. Lo stesso succede con la Juventus attuale: partite giocate in modo imbarazzante risolte dal guizzo di Dybala, Ronaldo ecc.
> Il punto è che noi dobbiamo assolutamente cambiare sia tre quarti di rosa sia l'allenatore(come dico già da tempi non sospetti: Gattuso l'anno prossimo non deve stare sulla nostra panchina nemmeno in caso di quarto posto), perché altrimenti andremo avanti come negli ultimi anni per l'eternità.
> Prendersela solo con l'allenatore o solo con la rosa è una visione miope della situazione.



Assolutamente, le due componenti sono strettamente legate, come l'auto e il pilota.

Ieri nelle giocate individuali si è vista una pochezza avvilente, errori tecnici miseri, che tra l'altro avvengono puntualmente quando le partite si mettono male e dobbiamo vincere.
Ma ieri si è vista anche tanta disorganizzazione tattica, figlia delle scelte di Gattuso certamente sbagliate. Tante volte in passato ha detto che non si può improvvisare, salvo ieri mandare in campo una squadra schierata con una tattica che si è scoperto essere provata pochissimo. Ha detto che bisognava vincere e quindi si è inventato qualcosa, per me queste parole sono assurde, bisogna portare avanti la nostra linea e fregarsene se i giornali (o chi non lo so) criticano il gioco, se questo ci ha dato punti si va avanti. La certezza è la solidità difensiva e su quella bisogna cercare di focalizzarci, anche se porta inevitabilmente a partite brutte che vinciamo di culo.

Per alzare il livello dovranno cambiare tante cose l'anno prossimo, ma senza Champions è difficile sognare in grande.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2019)

Colpa dei giocatori...detto da chi fino a pochi mesi fa incensava la baseh mirabelliana....


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti l'Udinese lotta per salvarsi, noi per il quarto posto. Quello che ti sfugge è che la differenza tra una squadra mediocre(come siamo noi) e una squadra forte è proprio quella di saper vincere con regolarità contro squadre più scarse(come l'Udinese ieri).
> Ieri noi abbiamo fallito un paio di ottime occasioni con Cutrone e Piatek, l'Udinese ha superato per la prima volta la metà campo in occasione del gol del pareggio e buonanotte ai suonatori. Di partite come quelle di ieri, ne ha fatte a decine anche il Milan di Ancelotti, solo che lì arrivava Seedorf o Sheva o Kakà ecc faceva il gollettino e tutti a sbrodolarsi. Lo stesso succede con la Juventus attuale: partite giocate in modo imbarazzante risolte dal guizzo di Dybala, Ronaldo ecc.
> Il punto è che noi dobbiamo assolutamente cambiare sia tre quarti di rosa sia l'allenatore(come dico già da tempi non sospetti: Gattuso l'anno prossimo non deve stare sulla nostra panchina nemmeno in caso di quarto posto), perché altrimenti andremo avanti come negli ultimi anni per l'eternità.
> Prendersela solo con l'allenatore o solo con la rosa è una visione miope della situazione.



Rispondo a te ma vale per tutti. Ma dov'è finita la famosa base di Mirabelli? Me le sono sognate io le frasi della serie: a questa squadra mancano solo due tre pedine e siamo lì per giocarcela. Gli stessi che oggi date la colpa ai giocatori, un anno fa anzi meno difendevate a spada tratta il mercato scellerato di Mirabelli. In pratica difendete sempre chi subisce critiche. Ma che roba è? Comunque detto questo, sono stato sempre lì a dire che la nostra rosa non ha logica e che ci siamo riempiti di gente normale o mediocre. Quindi io non do la colpa solo a gattuso, ma mi dispiace non accetto che si usi come giustificazione la rosa! Perché c'è gente che gioca con dsmisity palomino e compagnia e riesce comunque ad esprimere un ottimo calcio! ieri c'erano okaka lasagna e Berhami contro. Non il real Madrid. Suvvia basta con ste scuse. E se anche questo non bastasse! Ditemi un giocatore che ha avuto sotto la gestione Gattuso una crescita notevole e continua. Uno solo!!! Nessuno. Vi rispondo io. Anche paquetà all'inizio aveva fatto molto bene per poi calare di rendimento. Ma le vedete le partite no? O sto dicendo cose non vere? C'è una cosa in cui siamo migliorati? Neanche la famosa fase difensiva.. Multicit. Nemmeno quella. Eppure devo leggere che è colpa dei giocatori. Guardate esempi semplici ma significativi, l'empoli con Andreazzoli e con Iachini. Chi capisce un minimo di calcio, nota subito una differenza importante. Oppure il Benevento con o senza de Zerbi. E con questo non sto dicendo che li voglio in panchina da noi ma semplicemente che l'allenatore incide e pure tanto,nella crescita sia del singolo che del collettivo.
Questa squadra ha bisogno di campioni ma soprattutto di un campione in panchina e non di nome ma di fatto.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Rispondo a te ma vale per tutti. Ma dov'è finita la famosa base di Mirabelli? Me le sono sognate io le frasi della serie: a questa squadra mancano solo due tre pedine e siamo lì per giocarcela. Gli stessi che oggi date la colpa ai giocatori, un anno fa anzi meno difendevate a spada tratta il mercato scellerato di Mirabelli. In pratica difendete sempre chi subisce critiche. Ma che roba è? Comunque detto questo, sono stato sempre lì a dire che la nostra rosa non ha logica e che ci siamo riempiti di gente normale o mediocre. Quindi io non do la colpa solo a gattuso, ma mi dispiace non accetto che si usi come giustificazione la rosa! Perché c'è gente che gioca con dsmisity palomino e compagnia e riesce comunque ad esprimere un ottimo calcio! ieri c'erano okaka lasagna e Berhami contro. Non il real Madrid. Suvvia basta con ste scuse. E se anche questo non bastasse! Ditemi un giocatore che ha avuto sotto la gestione Gattuso una crescita notevole e continua. Uno solo!!! Nessuno. Vi rispondo io. Anche paquetà all'inizio aveva fatto molto bene per poi calare di rendimento. Ma le vedete le partite no? O sto dicendo cose non vere? C'è una cosa in cui siamo migliorati? Neanche la famosa fase difensiva.. Multicit. Nemmeno quella. Eppure devo leggere che è colpa dei giocatori. Guardate esempi semplici ma significativi, l'empoli con Andreazzoli e con Iachini. Chi capisce un minimo di calcio, nota subito una differenza importante. Oppure il Benevento con o senza de Zerbi. E con questo non sto dicendo che li voglio in panchina da noi ma semplicemente che l'allenatore incide e pure tanto,nella crescita sia del singolo che del collettivo.
> Questa squadra ha bisogno di campioni ma soprattutto di un campione in panchina e non di nome ma di fatto.



Però scusa a parte il tono sprezzante ai limiti dell'offensivo che da un po' gira sul forum, e pure in questo tuo commento, tu dici alla fine la medesima cosa...
La squadra ha bisogno di campioni e di un campione in panchina... e grazie, direi. Ripeto quello che ho scritto sopra, è come auto e pilota.

Per quanto mi riguarda ad agosto ho definito questa rosa un aborto e detto che secondo me al massimo avremmo lottato per il quarto posto, intravedendo nei nostri sogni al massimo 70 punti. Per ora resto coerente. La rosa ha una minima base buona ma giovane, ovvero una decina giocatori, tutti gli altri non sono meglio di Fofana e Lasagna, soprattutto quando a San Siro si giocano partite da vita o morte e hanno 70 mila fiati sul collo...

Ma bada bene lo dissero anche Maldini Leonardo e Scaroni.

In definita a parte le nostra discussioni la realtà dice che siamo una squadra media e inesperta, questo per via di giocatori E allenatore, che se vogliamo sperare di tornare a vincere in scioltezza con l'Udinese di turno o qualche derby c'è tanto lavoro da fare, tanti soldi da spendere. Purtroppo non esistono scorciatoie, per me è meglio rendersene conto e vedere le cose con un minimo di equilibrio oppure si rischia di spappolarsi davvero il fegato.
Però poi ognuno fa quello che gli pare, io rispetto l'opinione di tutti senza lanciare le accuse ad altri utenti che invece vedo girano da diversi giorni sul forum.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Però scusa a parte il tono sprezzante ai limiti dell'offensivo che da un po' gira sul forum, e pure in questo tuo commento, tu dici alla fine la medesima cosa...
> La squadra ha bisogno di campioni e di un campione in panchina... e grazie, direi. Ripeto quello che ho scritto sopra, è come auto e pilota.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda ad agosto ho definito questa rosa un aborto e detto che secondo me al massimo avremmo lottato per il quarto posto, intravedendo nei nostri sogni al massimo 70 punti. Per ora resto coerente. La rosa ha una minima base buona ma giovane, ovvero una decina giocatori, tutti gli altri non sono meglio di Fofana e Lasagna, soprattutto quando a San Siro si giocano partite da vita o morte e hanno 70 mila fiati sul collo...
> ...



Non mi sembra di aver offeso qualcuno, tu vedi qualche offesa? Ho solo scritto che non trovo logico difendere prima la base di Mirabelli e poi attaccare la squadra giustificando gli errori palesi dell'allenatore. A casa mia questa si chiama incoerenza. Ma non lo dico per offendere, ma sto constatando che pur di difendere l'operato di Gattuso si cambia opinione. Detto questo continuo a pensarla diversamente, per me in primis viene l'allenatore, poi è chiaro che in base agli obiettivi che uno si pone deve adeguare anche la rosa. Su questo non c'è dubbio. Ma senza una guida che sappia far crescere collettivo e singoli non si va da nessuna parte. E ho fatto esempi semplici semplici per far notare la differenza. A conferma di ciò nessuno mi sa rispondere se ci sia un giocatore che è nettamente migliorato e costantemente con Gattuso. Nessuno. Mi sai dire il perché? In ogni squadra c'è un giocatore che emerge, il Cagliari Barella per esempio. L Empoli traore, bennacer. Sassuolo sensi e boga. Nel Genoa prima piatek, ma c'è comunque kouame. Nella Roma fino a poco tempo fa pellegrini e Zaniolo. Come mai da noi nessuno? Fanno due partite buone e poi crollano. Tutti. Concludo anche perché non si verrà mai a trovare un punto comune, dicendoti però che se tu mi consideri il livello di fofana e lasagna come quello della maggior parte dei nostri allora alzo le mani. E a quel punto non ho capito cosa hai difeso a fare il mercato di Mirabelli. Se per te lasagna e fofana valgono i nostri non c'è molto da discutere se non ricordarti che noi siamo ancora per poco 4 e loro si giocano la retrocessione.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra di aver offeso qualcuno, tu vedi qualche offesa? Ho solo scritto che non trovo logico difendere prima la base di Mirabelli e poi attaccare la squadra giustificando gli errori palesi dell'allenatore. A casa mia questa si chiama incoerenza.



Tu a volte eccedi un po' con i termini, ma pazienza. Non fa nulla. Sarai arrabbiato per i fatti tuoi, succede.

Io sono uno di quelli, mi aspettavo molto di piu' quest' anno dai vari Kessie (che comunque ritengo buonissimo), Chalanoglu, Rodriguez, Suso, Conti, Calabria (che è ancora un giocatore dell' under 21, quindi ci credo ancora), mi aspettavo una stagione migliore dopo un anno di ambientamento, parlo degli ultimi arrivati, ma evidentemente non hanno la personalità per farlo, oppure sono semplicemente appagati cosi professionalmente(sottovalutiamo sempre questa cosa)

Non è successo, ovvio che cambio idea, non ho mica scritto scemo in fronte, e non si tratta certo di incoerenza. No?

Mai sentito dire: "chi non cambia mai idea o è il più grande dei saggi o è il più sciocco fra gli stolti" ? Ecco.

Ripeto per la triliardesima volta, se dico che i giocatori sono dei senza palle e con alcuni limiti, non lo dico per difendere Gattuso.

DI GATTUSO NON ME NE F.... na' sega. Non lo ripetero' mai più.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra di aver offeso qualcuno, tu vedi qualche offesa? Ho solo scritto che non trovo logico difendere prima la base di Mirabelli e poi attaccare la squadra giustificando gli errori palesi dell'allenatore. A casa mia questa si chiama incoerenza. Ma non lo dico per offendere, ma sto constatando che pur di difendere l'operato di Gattuso si cambia opinione. Detto questo continuo a pensarla diversamente, per me in primis viene l'allenatore, poi è chiaro che in base agli obiettivi che uno si pone deve adeguare anche la rosa. Su questo non c'è dubbio. Ma senza una guida che sappia far crescere collettivo e singoli non si va da nessuna parte. E ho fatto esempi semplici semplici per far notare la differenza. A conferma di ciò nessuno mi sa rispondere se ci sia un giocatore che è nettamente migliorato e costantemente con Gattuso. Nessuno. Mi sai dire il perché? In ogni squadra c'è un giocatore che emerge, il Cagliari Barella per esempio. L Empoli traore, bennacer. Sassuolo sensi e boga. Nel Genoa prima piatek, ma c'è comunque kouame. Nella Roma fino a poco tempo fa pellegrini e Zaniolo. Come mai da noi nessuno? Fanno due partite buone e poi crollano. Tutti. Concludo anche perché non si verrà mai a trovare un punto comune, dicendoti però che se tu mi consideri il livello di fofana e lasagna come quello della maggior parte dei nostri allora alzo le mani. E a quel punto non ho capito cosa hai difeso a fare il mercato di Mirabelli. Se per te lasagna e fofana valgono i nostri non c'è molto da discutere se non ricordarti che noi siamo ancora per poco 4 e loro si giocano la retrocessione.



Ma è incoerente anche dire che Mirabelli ha fatto una squadra di scarponi e poi prentendere che un allenatore la faccia giocare bene. A livello logico è altrettanto incoerente.

Come trovo incoerente avere osannato Mirabelli come un dio due estati fa e poi, col senno di poi, trattarlo come un **********. Sebbene sia chiaro che abbia portato certamente alcuni bidoni e le critiche ci stiano.
Però direi che sarebbe anche l'ora di non parlare più di Mirabelli e di una pagina in generale molto liscia e triste della nostra recente storia. 

Per me abbiamo una base buona di giovani, però inesperti, che non sanno leggere e interpretare partite più difficili e con più pressioni. Limite che ha anche evidentemente l'allenatore. 

Dietro a questi c'è il resto della rosa che sono proprio scarsi, sopravvalutati perché giocano nel Milan. Abate e Laxalt non sono meglio di Castagne e Hateboer, per dire.

Se vogliamo tornare a vedere risultati più continui di questo anno, avere ambizioni più serie, vincere i big match, ci manca tanto ancora. Non solo l'allenatore.

Ora come ora siamo una realtà che sta nel gruppone della zona Champions/Europa League, tra i 65 e i 70 punti se tutto va bene. Non resta che confidare nella dirigenza e nelle tasche di Elliott perché noi tutti vogliamo un altro Milan. 

Riguardo alla crescita delle individualità, se tu seguisse le altre squadre come segui il Milan vedresti che ciascuno di quelli che citi hanno avuto molti alti e bassi, altroché. 

Comunque abbassiamo i toni perché nessuno qui è il padrone della verità e si parla liberamente del Milan.


----------



## sunburn (4 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Rispondo a te ma vale per tutti. Ma dov'è finita la famosa base di Mirabelli? Me le sono sognate io le frasi della serie: a questa squadra mancano solo due tre pedine e siamo lì per giocarcela. Gli stessi che oggi date la colpa ai giocatori, un anno fa anzi meno difendevate a spada tratta il mercato scellerato di Mirabelli. In pratica difendete sempre chi subisce critiche. Ma che roba è? Comunque detto questo, sono stato sempre lì a dire che la nostra rosa non ha logica e che ci siamo riempiti di gente normale o mediocre. Quindi io non do la colpa solo a gattuso, ma mi dispiace non accetto che si usi come giustificazione la rosa! Perché c'è gente che gioca con dsmisity palomino e compagnia e riesce comunque ad esprimere un ottimo calcio! ieri c'erano okaka lasagna e Berhami contro. Non il real Madrid. Suvvia basta con ste scuse. E se anche questo non bastasse! Ditemi un giocatore che ha avuto sotto la gestione Gattuso una crescita notevole e continua. Uno solo!!! Nessuno. Vi rispondo io. Anche paquetà all'inizio aveva fatto molto bene per poi calare di rendimento. Ma le vedete le partite no? O sto dicendo cose non vere? C'è una cosa in cui siamo migliorati? Neanche la famosa fase difensiva.. Multicit. Nemmeno quella. Eppure devo leggere che è colpa dei giocatori. Guardate esempi semplici ma significativi, l'empoli con Andreazzoli e con Iachini. Chi capisce un minimo di calcio, nota subito una differenza importante. Oppure il Benevento con o senza de Zerbi. E con questo non sto dicendo che li voglio in panchina da noi ma semplicemente che l'allenatore incide e pure tanto,nella crescita sia del singolo che del collettivo.
> Questa squadra ha bisogno di campioni ma soprattutto di un campione in panchina e non di nome ma di fatto.


Perdonami, capisco che siamo tanti utenti e non pretendo assolutamente che tu ricordi cosa scrivo io, ma se rispondi anche a me devi rispondere a cose che ho detto anche io. Per la cronaca, io Mirabelli l'ho criticato anche mentre la maggior parte dei tifosi milanisti si sbrodolava per l'APACF show e insultava nostre bandiere che esprimevano perplessità.
A parte questo, a livello di gioco non è assolutamente vero ciò che dici a proposito di Empol e Benevento. In ogni caso sono realtà di provincia che sono un altro sport rispetto a quello che facciamo noi. L'Empoli di Sarri mediamente era più bello da vedere persino del Milan di Ancelotti, che spesso faceva possesso sterile senza mai tirare in porta:"ill Milan vince ma non convince", "Milan Shevchenko dipendente" ecc... Questi commenti erano all'ordine del giorno ai tempi. 
Su Gattuso mi sono espresso decine di volte e mi sembra inutile ripetere le cose, anche perché tanto chi la pensa diversamente da te, tu lo consideri "Gattusiano", anche se ha scritto in tempi non sospetti che avrebbe cambiato allenatore a fine stagione a prescindere dal piazzamento.


----------

